# Teich wieder aufleben lassen



## ZX Biker (9. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

habe eine Frage zum Wiederaufbau eines Teiches.
Wir haben im Garten meiner Oma einen Teich, vielmehr hatten.
Das Loch hat eine Halbkreisform, im ca. 10m lang und 5m breit. Ein kleiner Bach (ca. 50cm breit) führt hindurch. Im Sommer kommt es aber oft vor, dass dieser kein Wasser führt. Zu Regenzeiten schon. Es ist ein Nebenarm der Hunte im Osnabrücker Land. Am Ende des Teiches ist ein Wehr. Er hat recht steile bewachsene Ufer. Wie er entstanden ist weiß ich nicht. Mit Kauf des Grundstück 1991 war er schon da. Die eine Hälfte des Sees ist von einer Wiese umgeben. Dort haben wir eine kleine Bank mit Feuerstelle stehen, auf der anderen Seite wachsen Laubbäume und Büsche halb in den Teich herein.
Dieser Teich ist heute aber nur noch ein Loch. Das Wasser fließt auf ca. 50 cm Breite einfach quer durch den Teich durch und zum offenen Wehr wieder raus.

Das Loch ist voller Schlamm. Meine Oma kann sich schon lange nicht mehr drum kümmern, mein Vater hat auch genügend andere Sorgen und wohnt nicht gleich um die Ecke und ich bin fürs Studium ebenfalls weg gezogen. So ist der Teich mit den Jahren leider etwas verkommen bis er nun in dem heutigen Zustand geendet ist.

Zu kindheitstagen bin ich mit dem Schlauchboot auch schon auf dem Teich herumgepaddelt. Es war hin und wieder Laich am Rand (ich glaube es war aber Froschlaich). Bisamratten und Wasservögel waren auch häufig anzutreffen. Über den damaligen Fischbestand kann ich nichts sagen, da ich zu klein war und mich damals noch nicht dafür interessiert habe.

Ein Foto werde ich in ein paar Tagen einmal machen.
Was will ich überhaupt mit dem Teich? Eigentlich nur wieder etwas Leben herein bringen. Etwas Wasser, ein paar Fische, Frösche und ein paar schöne Wasserpflanzen (z.B. Seerosen).
Mal einen gemütlichen Abend dort am Wasser verbringen, Feuer anmachen. Sollte es wirklich funktionieren mit den Fischen könnte man sich dort wohl auch ein paar Köderfische fangen.

Seht ihr eine Möglichkeit diesen Teich nochmal aufleben zu lassen? Motivation zum selber anpacken ist vorhanden. Finanzielle Mittel halten sich in Grenzen. Der Teich ist mit schwerem Gerät nicht erreichbar. Ein Minibagger schön ein kleines Kunstwerk, aber vielleicht mit viel manpower noch machbar. Ansonsten heißt es selber Hand anlegen denke ich.

Ich danke euch jetzt schon!

Grüße 
Euer Biker


----------



## axelfred (9. September 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

mach das wehr doch einfach mal zu und schau was passiert


----------



## Deep Down (9. September 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

So lange es noch trocken ist schachten was das Zeuch hält!


----------



## grubenreiner (9. September 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Genau, solange trocken, Muskelkraft Spaten, Schaufel, Eimer und Schubkarren.
Später im jahr bei Starkregen evtl. durch mehrmaliges Anstauen und Spülen noch mehr Schlamm entfernen.
Und dann würd ich einfach mal stauen und schauenw as passiert und wie es sich entwickelt.
Zeig doch mal n Bild, dann kann mans besser einschätzen.


----------



## ZX Biker (13. September 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Guten Morgen,

ich war nun einmal wieder dort und bin runter zum Teich gegangen. Leider musste ich feststellen, dass der Teich nicht mehr so trocken ist wie er es Anfang des Sommers noch war. Ein einziger Morast ist es nun geworden.

Das gestaltet das Vorhaben nun um einiges schwieriger. Was tun?


----------



## Arenberger (13. September 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

HI,
bekommst du den Bach Zulauf umgeleitet das er austrocken kann?
Ansonsten wird es ohne Bagger sehr schwer was zu machen.
Gruß


----------



## ZX Biker (13. September 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Nein, keine Chance. Aber momentan ist der Bach ausgetrocknet. Daher habe ich auch erwartet, dass der Teich trocken ist.

Auf den Bildern erkennt man aufgrund des höheren Grases leider nur schwer, dass das Ufer reicht steil ist. Habe sogar zweifel, dass ein Mini Bagger dort etwas ausrichten kann. Müsste man erstmal etwas vom Ufer wegbaggern und einer Art Rampe anlegen um zum Wasser zu kommen.

Mini Bagger könnte ich ggf. mit einer Seilwinde noch langsam den Berg runter lassen um zum Teich zu kommen. Aber mit einem Mini Bagger das riesen Ding ausbuddeln?!

Habe schon mal einen Gartenteich von ~30m³ ausgebaggert (trockene Erde) und das hat schon ewig gedauert. Wie lange soll das dann erst bei dem Modder dauern. Und der ist ja auch nicht so leicht wegtransportiert.


----------



## wusel345 (13. September 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Hast keinen Kollegen, der einen Minibagger bedienen kann? Das wäre das simpelste. Gut, kostet ein paar Talers, aber geht schneller und du sparst dir Muskelkraft und ist nicht so schweisstreibend.

Ups, du warst schneller


----------



## kaffeefreund (13. September 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Auf jeden Fall wäre eine feste Rampe für den Minibagger wichtig. Und das Hauptproblem ist nicht das hineinbekommen, sondern - sofern es wirklich matschig ist - den Bagger überhaupt dort zu bewegen und auch wieder rauszubekommen. ;-)


----------



## ZX Biker (13. September 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Das Problem ist es den Mini Bagger erstmal an den Teich zu bekommen. Es gibt nur einen Zugang - und der ist selbst zu Fuß sehr steil. Also erstmal den Bagger dort hin bekommen. Bedienen würde ich wohl hinkriegen. Habe ich schon öfters getan.

Aber erstmal eine Zufahrt buddeln um das steile Ufer los zu werden. Dann muss ich das Zeug raus buddeln. Aber wie abtransportieren? 
Und wie bekomme ich das Zeug da alles raus? So lang ist der Arm von einem Mini Bagger niemals.


----------



## Laichzeit (13. September 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Zum Spaten oder Baggern muss die Teichfläche zumindest betretbar sein und der Dreck sollte auch nicht von der Schaufel fließen.
Das wird eine sehr mühsame Arbeit, wenn der Teich nicht richtig trocken ist.
Du könntest vom Zufluss des Grabens bis zum Auslauf eine Rinne graben, damit das einfließende Wasser nicht über größere Schlammflächen fließt. Auch kann so das stehende Wasser aus den kleinen Senken besser ablaufen.


----------



## Deep Down (13. September 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Noch folgende Idee: Erstmal wieder einen Bachdurchlauf herstellen, so das Wasser fliesst. Dieses kann dann schon mal ein bisschen "Anlandung" herausspülen. Hierzu dann auch mal Pflanzen entfernen, die filtern nämlich alles raus und sorgen für Verlandung.
Wenn das klappt, auch mal vom Rand dann immer mal wieder ne Schaufel rein, dass das weggespült wird. 
Gute Chancen was rauszubekommen, besteht natürlich dann, wenn vermehrt Wasser strömt. Das Wasser sollte sich nicht auf die Fläche verteilen, denn dann sinkt wieder die Fliessgeschwindigkeit.
Aber keine falschen Vorstellungen, damit bekommst das Becken natürlich nicht leer.


----------



## macman (14. September 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Hallo

Es wäre Interessant ein Bild vom Wehr zu sehen auch wo man erkennt wie weit (tief) man es öffnen und schließen kann. Interessant wäre auch wie tief der Teich mal war und das Interesse von dir ihn wieder zu bringen. 

Wie schon von einigen erwähnt kannst du durch Spülen schon einiges bewirken. Wehr auf bis zum Tiefsten punkt davor mit dem Spaten so viel wie es geht frei schippen und dann weiter Richtung zulauf arbeiten so das eine Furch entsteht und das Wasser schneller ablaufen kann. So wird der vorhandene Bereich trocken und du kannst die Pflanzen entfernen. Wenn Beispiel der höhen unterschied Einlauf Ablauf 1 Meter ist wird durch das Gefälle schon einiges mitgenommen. Dann mit dem Spaten immer wieder Sediment ins fließende Wasser schippen. 

Zu beachten wäre wo das Wasser hin fliest, sind im Anschluss weitere Teiche usw. wo das Schmutzwasser für Ärger sorgen könnte. 

Mit dem Mini Bagger geht dann auch vieles mehr weil wenn du den Teich 1 meter tiefer machen willst sind das 50qm wie du schon selber sagst die sind auch abzutransportieren und das Sediment kann als Sondermüll gelten.

Ich würde mir aber an deiner stelle auch überlegen wo das Wasser herkommt bezogen auf neuen Sedimenteintrag  eventuell den Einbau einer Sedimentfalle.

Wünsche frohes Schaffen.

Gruß Marco


----------



## ZX Biker (14. September 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Ein Bild vom Wehr werde ich am Wochenende wieder machen und dann auch einmal die Schaufel holen und zumindest im Wehrbereich etwas freibuddeln. Leider kann man es nicht all zu tief auf machen.

Teiche kommen danach keine mehr. Der Bach fließt ca. 800m weiter mit einem zweiten etwas größeren Bach zusammen und wir zu einem Fluss (etwa 2m Breite bei 70cm Tiefe).

Der Teich war mal in der Mitte so tief, dass ein Erwachsener nicht drin stehen konnte. Jetzt ist er fast bis Wehr-Oberkante voll mit Modder.

Ich denke, dass die Bäume auf der einen Seite mit ihrem Laub einen Großteil dazu beigetragen haben, dass der Teich sich mit Schlamm füllt. Diese müssten meiner Ansicht nach auch erheblich zurück geschnitten werden. Leider ist kurz nach dem Teich Grundstücksende. Manche Bäume stehen auf der Weide vom Bauern nebenan.

Ich versuche immer noch einen Weg für die Entsorgung des Zeugs zu finden. Ich hätte auch kein Problem damit es 100m weiter in den Wald zu kippen (gehört auch zum Grundstück). Aber mit der Schubkarre fahre ich mich da dumm und dämlich und schmeiße jede zweite Karre bei dem Untergrund beim fahren um.


----------



## oberfranke (14. September 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Ein MiniBagger ist definitiv zu klein. Bei 2 Meter Tiefe werden es wohl so etwa 100m³ Aushub werden. Ein drei Achser LKW kann so etwa 9m³ laden. 
Bei 1 Meter Aushub sind es immer noch fast 50 m³ das sind immer noch 6 LKW Ladungen. 
Wobei es auf einen Mehr oder weniger nicht drauf ankommt. deshalb bitte nicht auf den m³ oder LKW Ladung hin und her diskutieren.
Es liegt auf jedem Fall weit außerhalb des Schaufel und Schubkarrenbereichs. 
Der Bagger wird in der Stunde so etwa 100 € kosten. Der LKW etwa genauso. Einen Tag wird der Spass wohl dauern. Grob geschätzte 2000,--€ würden mich nicht gerade überraschen. 
Einzige Möglichkeit die Sinn macht, in den nächsten Ort marschieren dort BMW besuchen- Bäcker, Metzger Wirt- und fragen wer da zu empfehlen ist und weiter helfen kann. Ortstermin ausmachen, Machbarkeit feststellen lassen, Kostenvoranschlag- möglichst Festpreis vereinbaren. Ne Entscheidung treffen und fertig. 
Alles andere ist ne Lebensaufgabe.
Selberbaggern nur wenn man darin Erfahrung hat. 
Auf so nen Untergrund hat man auch mal schnell nen Bagger versenkt und man braucht viel Zeit, Erfahrung und auch mal schweres Gerät um ihn wieder raus zubekommen. Versenkt ihn die Fa ist es erstmal nicht dein Problem und dein Geld. 
Auch vom Ergebnis und vom Zeitaufwand her würde ich baggern lassen. 
Ein geübter Fahrer weiß einfach was er macht.


----------



## ZX Biker (19. September 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Guten Morgen,

habe gestern die versprochenen Bilder vom Wehr gemacht. Musst feststellen, dass dieses geschlossen ist. Also erstmal auf gemacht. Es lief aber nur sehr langsam Wasser ab.

Das Wehr hat wie auf dem Fotos erkennbar oben einen zweistufigen Überlauf. In der erste Stufe können wir noch einen Keil einbringen, dass der Teich sich noch ca. 15 cm höher staut. Bis zum zweiten Überlauf.
Unten ist ein Rohr eingebaut, dass ich zum Wasser ablassen öffnen kann. Auf einem der Bilder sieht man dieses (und auch das "schnell" fließende Wasser das dort raus kam).

Dieses Rohr liegt zwar rund einen Meter unter dem maximal möglichen Wasserspiegel (zweiter Überlauf), aber immer noch mehr als einen Meter über dem ehemaligen Teichgrund.

Auf den Bildern kann man eventuell erkennen, dass der Schlamm schon fast bis zum ersten Überlauf steht.


----------



## Franky (19. September 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Auweiha...
Das sind einige Kubikmeter Schlamm! Bei geschätzt 10 m x 5 m Halbkreis und max. Tiefe von 1,80 m irgendwas um 30 - 40 m³... Da ich selbst per Hand so manchen Kubikmeter bewegt habe, weiss ich, was das an Kraftaufwand ist. Selbst mit einem Minibagger und Minimuldenkipper, die man mindestens braucht, wird das noch anstrengend...
Habt ihr keinen "Tiefbauer" in der Gegend, der sich das mal anschauen könnte?
Noch schwieriger ist die Frage, ob sich irgendwelche Pflichten/Rechte aus dem Ganzen Konstrukt da ableiten. Wassernutzung und Pflege/Unterhalt des Wehres oder sowas in der Art, wie die Durchgängig des Baches gewährleisten...


----------



## ZX Biker (19. September 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Ja, das sind einige Kubikmeter. Und nach so manchem (mit dem Mini Bagger) gebuddeltem Gartenteich weiß ich was das für ein Aufwand ist.

Ich lasse den Teich erstmal etwas ablaufen, oder zumindest hoffe ich, dass das Wasser langsam zum Wehr raus versickert.
Dann werde ich schauen, dass ich einen vernünftigen Bachlauf durch den Teich bekomme, damit der Rest etwas trocknet.
Mit viel Glück wird der Schlamm auch langsam mit rausgespült.

Die Büsche und Bäume müssen auch entsprechen zurück geschnitten werden, da ihr Laub den Teich immer wieder füllt.

Pflichten/Rechte sind mir keine besonderen bekannt (aber das muss nicht heißen, dass es keine gibt :q ).
Die Durchgängigkeit des Baches ist ja schlicht durch den Überlauf schon gewährleistet. Momentan ist er eh wieder ausgetrocknet. Aber bei dem Wetter nun wird das nicht mehr lange so bleiben.

Entsorgung des Schlammes wäre kein Problem. Dort haben wir noch Wald genug, da kann ich den Mist abladen. Nur erstmal aus dem Teich raus bekommen ist das größere Problem.

Ist hier zufällig jemand Arbeitslos und hat Langeweile? :q:q:q


----------



## Taxidermist (19. September 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Das Ausspülen des Teichs würde ich definitiv sein lassen, dass kann berechtigterweise richtig Ärger mit dem Bewirtschafter des Baches geben.
Schneller und gründlicher kannst du ein solches Kleingewässer nicht töten, als wenn du deinen Faulschlamm dort einleitest!
Ebenso würde ich, falls du es geschafft hast deinen Teich auszugraben, darauf achten beim Wiederbefüllen dem Bach nicht komplett das Wasser zu entnehmen, so das dieser eventuell trocken fällt, dass würde wiederum berechtigterweise Ärger geben!
Irgendwo hast du geschrieben, dass da eine Viehweide genau nebenan liegt, dann würde ich mal mit dem Bauern reden, ob du so Zufahrt zu deinem Teich bekommst.
Mit viel Glück hat dieser Bauer sogar eine leistungstarke Güllepumpe die behilflich sein könnte, b.z.w. du kannst den Schlamm direkt dort verklappen, ist nämlich ein sehr guter Dünger.
Im Winter ist übrigens die perfekte Jahreszeit für ein solches Projekt!

Jürgen


----------



## ZX Biker (19. September 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Der Bach fließt ca 400m weiter in den Hauptfluss der Hunte, an dem ich selber auch angeln darf. Natürlich soll da nicht viel Schlamm rein. Dann ist kein Sauerstoff mehr im Wasser. Nur einen kleinen Durchlauf durch den Teich will ich haben, dass der Rest etwas austrocknen und besser ausgehoben werden kann.
Wenn der Teich einmal leer gebuddelt ist, dann bekomme ich ihn auch wieder voll Wasser, daran soll es nicht scheitern.

Die Idee mit dem Bauern klingt plausibel und nicht doof, aber irgendwie zu einfach.
Meinst du wirklich der Bauer hat Interesse am Faulschlamm aus dem Teich? Eine solche Pumpe wäre natürlich ideal. Ich höre und gucke mich mal um.

Winter ist die beste Zeit? Mir wär der trockene Sommer lieber, aber es wird eh ein langwieriges Projekt.

Ich bin in 2 Wochen leider erst wieder dort. Mal schauen, wie viel Wasser wirklich bis dort hin durch den Ablass ausgelaufen ist.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. September 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Bei solchemn "Verhandlungen" mit dem Bauer kann eine mitgebrachte Flasche Schnaps Wunder bewirken!
Der Winter ist deshalb die richtige Jahreszeit, bestenfalls sogar bei Frost, weil der sich im Sommer sicher nicht die Weide kaputt fahren lässt.
Letztendlich wird der sowieso entscheiden, ob und wann du die Weide befahren darfst.
Falls Schäden  durchs Befahren entstehen, besser gleich Ausgleich anbieten!
Den Schlamm muss der ja nicht zwingend nehmen, du schreibt ja das es dafür noch andere Möglichkeiten gibt.
Deshalb ist die mögliche Zufahrt (Bagger) wohl auch wichtiger, als die  Option den Schlamm direkt auf der Weide los zu werden!
Fragen kostet nix, außer eventuell der Flasche Schnaps?

Jürgen


----------



## ZX Biker (19. September 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Ich werde es einmal versuchen. Vielleicht klappt es ja wirklich. Wäre eine sehr einfache Lösung.

Der Punkt mit dem Befahren bei Frost stimmt natürlich. Nur wäre es doof, wenn der Schlamm auch gefriert |supergri

Zufahrt mit einem Bagger ist wie schon in vorherigen Kommentaren erwähnt nicht ohne weiteres möglich. Müsste schon gut planen und arbeiten, dass ich einen Mini Bagger dort hin bekomme. Keine direkte Zufahrt möglich.

Als erstes wird aber geschaufelt, dass der Bach einen kleinen Bachlauf durch den Schlamm kriegt und das Wasser langsam abläuft.


----------



## ZX Biker (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Habe am Wochenende den Abfluss frei geschaufelt und versucht einen kleinen Flusslauf einmal durch den Teich zu machen, damit das Wasser durchfließt. Teilweise steht es bis zu 20cm hoch.

Gefühlt läuft etwas mehr ab als zu. Das ist gut. Habe schon angefangen das Busch- und Baumwerk auf der einen Seite zu beschneiden. Nächstes WE geht es da weiter.

Der Bach führt ein bisschen Wasser. Ca. 50cm breite bei rund 7 cm Tiefe im Durchschnitt. Langsam fließend.
Früher lief einmal deutlich mehr Wasser dort.

Ich habe den Verdacht (wohlgemerkt nur Verdacht), dass flussaufwärts Wasser durch einen Bauern entnommen wird. Ist das erlaubt?

Mein Vater hat mir erzählt, dass er in der Vergangenheit öfters den Verdacht hatte, dass auch Abwässer der Biogasanlage im Bach gelandet sind. Leider hat er nie was unternommen.

Zumindest dem Teil mit der Entnahme werde ich auf dem Grund gehen.

Habe mit meinem Onkel (Landwirt) bezüglich des Auspumpens mit Güllepumpe gesprochen. Er hat meine Vermutung bestätigt. Das Zeug ist zu dickflüssig (wie normale Erde nach ein paar Tagen Regen) um es pumpen zu können.


----------



## ZX Biker (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Ich werde nun weiter über mein Projekt berichten.

Das Ziel ist es den Teich zum Winter/im Winter leer zu bekommen.

Habe auch dieses Wochenende weiter fleißig am Auslauf geschaufelt und Faulschlamm heraus befördert.
Es ist ein Bach quer durch den Teich entstanden. Der Teich ist etwa halbkreisförmig. Es fließt an der geraden Kante der erwähnte Bach in einem kleinem Bogen entlang.

Im anderen Teil steht Wasser - ca 20-30cm tief. Egal wie viele Gräben ich dort rüber schaufle, das Wasser wird nicht weniger. Aber vielleicht muss mein Bach nur breiter werden, dass mehr Wasser durch passt. Das Ablassrohr am Wehr hätte auf jeden Fall noch genügend Kapazität mehr Wasser durchzulassen.

Wenn es am Samstag nicht gerade regnet ist eine größere Aktion mit mehreren Leuten geplant. Ich will ein paar Bäume und Büsche entfernen, die weit in den See hinein ragen und mit ihrem Laub einen Großteil des Schlammes verursacht haben (vermute ich). Diese werden mit einer Seilwinde weg gezogen.

Wenn das Ufer dann auch auf der Seite zugänglich ist kann ich von dort auch weiter Schlamm ausbuddeln. Dort ist das Ufer ganz flach (andere Seite hat ein Steilufer.

Ich werde hier weiter bericht erstatten und sicherlich auch ein paar Fotos von der Aktion machen und hier einstellen.
Ich hoffe es wird was.


----------



## Franky (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Ich drück die Daumen, dass es wird! :m
Solche "Renaturierungsmaßnahmen" finde ich richtig gut - tu Dir aber selbst den Gefallen und häng das nicht zu sehr an die große Glocke. Nachher haste da noch Scherereien mit sogenannten Pseudoschützern...


----------



## ZX Biker (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich drück die Daumen, dass es wird! :m
> Solche "Renaturierungsmaßnahmen" finde ich richtig gut - tu Dir aber selbst den Gefallen und häng das nicht zu sehr an die große Glocke. Nachher haste da noch Scherereien mit sogenannten Pseudoschützern...




Danke, danke. Ich hoffe auch sehr. Bin mir aber auch durchaus bewusst, dass das viel Arbeit ist und seine Zeit braucht. Aber ich habe ja keinerlei Zeitdruck.
Vielleicht eignet sich der Teich ja auch mal für Fische. Zu- und Abfluss sind vorhanden...
Und wenn nicht wirds trotzdem ein schöner Platz um mit Freunden das Lagerfeuer an zu machen und ein Bierchen zu trinken.

Pseudoschützer? Vor was wollen die denn schützen?! Wo tue ich denn irgendwas schlechtes?! |kopfkrat


----------



## Franky (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

So'ne "Schützer" meine ich...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320732
Du wirst da schon alles richtig machen!


----------



## ZX Biker (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Da kann ich jeden Bedenkenträger ruhig stellen denke ich. Ich will ja keinen Fisch-Puff haben. Es darf, bzw. sollte durchaus auch anderes am See leben.

Wie im Eingangspost erwähnt habe ich schon Bisam Ratten und reichlich Froschlaich in früheren, besseren Jahren am Teich gesehen.

Da das ganze aber weit draußen auf dem Land und absolut uneinsichtig liegt bin ich da ganz beruhigt.

Ich wurde von einem der Gewässerwarte (war gleichzeitig mit Ausbilder bei meinem Angelschein) in unserem Verein (8000 Mitglieder) eingeladen etwas Brandungsangeln zu machen. Wir fahren in 2 Wochen mal an die Küste. 
Werde ihm von meinen Plänen erzählen und den Rat eines erfahrenen Hasen einholen. Mal schauen, was es noch so für Vorschläge hat.

Ich werde weiter berichten. Vielleicht liest ja jemand interessiert mit oder will so etwas in Zukunft auch mal machen.


----------



## Laichzeit (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*



ZX Biker schrieb:


> Ich will ein paar Bäume und Büsche entfernen, die weit in den See hinein ragen und mit ihrem Laub einen Großteil des Schlammes verursacht haben (vermute ich).



Ein weiterer heißer Kandidat für die Verlandung von solchen Teichen ist auch der Zufluss. Selbst wenn das Wasser nicht ganzjährig fließt, kann ein kleiner Graben erhebliche Mengen an Erde bewegen. Bei viel Regen und einem starken Gefälle ist leider der Teich das Absetzbecken für einen Teil der mitgeführten Stoffe.
Das kommt aber immer auf die Größe und Beschaffenheit des Einzugsgebiets an.


----------



## ZX Biker (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ein weiterer heißer Kandidat für die Verlandung von solchen Teichen ist auch der Zufluss. Selbst wenn das Wasser nicht ganzjährig fließt, kann ein kleiner Graben erhebliche Mengen an Erde bewegen. Bei viel Regen und einem starken Gefälle ist leider der Teich das Absetzbecken für einen Teil der mitgeführten Stoffe.
> Das kommt aber immer auf die Größe und Beschaffenheit des Einzugsgebiets an.




Da hast du recht. Bin den Bach vom Teich aus nur ein paar meter gegangen. Sah aber ziemlich sandig aus, wodurch ist das weitestgehend ausschließe. Werde es aber im Auge behalten.
Ca. 500m vor den Teich legt der Bach einen recht größen Höhenunterschied zurück (rund 7m). Dort ist also schon schnelle Strömung.

Plan war es einige meter vor dem Teich noch eine Schwelle einzubauen um etwas mehr Sauerstoff ins Wasser zu bringen. Dies sollte auch die meisten Schwebstoffe sammeln denke ich.
Trotzdem werde ich das im Auge behalten. Danke nochmal für den Hinweis!

Nebenbei erwähnt: Der Teich liegt ca. 2-3km hinter der Quelle und hat - trotz der aktuellen Umstände - sehr klares Wasser.


----------



## NaabMäx (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Hallo ZX,

finde ich auch, - tolle Sache.


Hab nicht alle Komentare im Detail durchgelesen evtl. somit Doppelnennung.

Falls nur Minibagger möglich:
Wer immer auch den Minibagge fährt (besser geübter Fahrer) sollte Bolen o.ä. legen um nicht einzusinken. Somit kannst du voraussichtlich die 5m Breite problemlos bearbeiten.
Da ein Teich Falchwasserzohnen haben sollte, lässt du am Rand weniger und in der Mitte mehr abtragen. Denke Tiefe Mitte max 1,2 m reicht. geg Gefälle zum Auslauf. (Anhand deiner Bilder vermute ich jedoch nicht mehr als 60cm was das Wehr hat)  Somit wird die Masse an Erdreich weniger. Aber: ausgeworfenes Erde hat ca. den Faktor 1,3 mehr Volumen.
Falls du keinen LKW(max 7,5To. andere zu hoch für Minibagger) vor Ort zum Beladen stellen kannst, mach das mit 2 Rampen über PKW- Anhänger auf LKW mit Schubkarren. Zur not Freunde mobilisieren zum Karren fahren. 

Das ist ca. 1 Tag arbeit mit dem Minibagger mit einer Grabenschaufel von 1m.

Falls Schubkarren: Abends hast du und deine Freunde zwar Arme bis zum Boden, aber das hält man schon mal aus.

Vorsschlag:
Randbereich 5-20cm tief (variieren) und 60cm breit, dann 40-60cm tief und 0,6m breit, dann auf die 1-1,2m zur Mitte also in Kaskaden auf 1,2m.
Somit hast du Lebensräume in verschiedenen Tiefen geschaffen , -auch für verschiendene über / unterwasserpflanzen und Lebewesen. 

Wichtig ist aber das Niveau auszustecken (Schlauchwaage oder Laser)
da das niemand mit dem blosem Auge hinbekommt.

Falls ein Großer Bagger und LKW ran kommt, der Spielt sich in wenigen Stunden. 


PS: Per Hand ausgraben: Viel Spass und jede menge Geduldswochen und nicht zu vergessen die Bandscheibe und die Blasen an den Händen.  
Aber Machbar.


mfg
NM


----------



## ZX Biker (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Guten Morgen!

Vielen Dank für dein Kommentar.

Für dich einmal die Zusammenfassung:
Minibagger fahren kann ich selber. Habe schon den ein oder anderen Gartenteich gegraben.
Problem an der Sache ist folgendes: Auf der Seite die mit dem Bagger zugänglich wäre ist ein ca. 1m hoher Steilhang im Weg.
Auf der anderen Seite stehen aktuell noch Bäume und Büsche. Diese sind erstmal mein Projekt für nächste Woche. Motorsäge, Seilwinde und weg damit (hauptsächlich wegen des Laubwurfes ->Schlamm).
Diese Seite sollte Flachwasserzone sein (ist es auch schon. Von Dort aus ist evtl. Ein Zugang mit den Minibagger möglich. Aber frühstens im Winter, wenn der Boden wenigstens etwas härter ist.

Bis dahin ist Muskelkraft gefragt um den Teich so weit wie möglich zu entwässern. Habe ja keinen Zeitdruck bei der Sache.

Das Schlamm kann einfach direkt neben dran im Wald abgeladen werden. Soll das Zeug da mal verrotten. Transport dorthin entweder mit langem Arm vom Minibagger oder mit der Schubkarre.

Zum Thema Tiefe: Ja leider ist am Wehr eine maximale tiefe von ~80cm machbar. Tiefste stelle (Steilhang Seite) war mal so tief, dass mein Vater mit seinen 184cm nicht drin stehen konnte. So tief muss er nicht wieder werden. Aber ich wäre auch nicht böse drum.

Werde einmal eine Zeichnung des Teichs anfertigen, dass man ihn sich besser vorstellen kann.
Bilder von der Baum- und Buschwerk Entfernung nächsten Wochenende folgen.

Danke für jeden Tipp!


----------



## ZX Biker (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Gesagt, getan. Ich habe mich einmal künstlerisch vertan.

Anbei eine Skizze mit Tiefen von dem wie ich denke, dass der Teich einmal aussah, bzw. zumindest wie ich ihn wieder gestalten würde.

Längenangaben kommen dazu, wenn ich ihn wirklich vermessen habe.

Auf der rechten ist aktuell (noch) besagten zu entfernendes Gestrüpp und weit in den See ragende Bäume (fast bis ins ganz dunkle Blau hinein).

Auf der linken ist fast alles Wiese. Nur ein Baum steht (mit seinen Wurzeln schon halb im Wasser) an der Stelle wo der Teich nach unten hin schmaler wird. 
Das Wasser fließt oben zu und unten ab. Der Bachlauf ist ziemlich sandig. Es liege außerdem einige dicke Bäume am Zulauf noch vom letzten Sturm quer über dem Bach (sieht aber ganz schön aus).

Was haltet ihr davon?

Edit: Bild angefügt. Ups...


----------



## ZX Biker (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Keine Anmerkungen zur Tiefenkarte?

Am Samstag habe ich kräftig Bäume zurück geschnitten. Problem dabei war, dass die abgeschnittenen Bäume einmal auf die andere Seite des Teiches mussten.
Also dicke Seilwinde und 8mm Stahlseil am nächsten Baum festgemacht, Bohrmaschine dran und ab gehts, alles einmal quer durch den Teich ziehen.

Gefühlt haben wir den ersten m³ an Schlamm so schon mit raus gezogen... :m

Die Seite ist (bis auf die letzten 3 meter) ganz frei von Büschen und Bäumen, dass ich mit einem größeren Minibagger dran komme.
Ein paar Bilder des aktuellen Standes folgen. Darauf erkennt man die Größe des Teiches auch schon mal etwas besser.

Für ein großes Osterfeuer ist auf jeden Fall mit Holz gesorgt.


Auf der eh schon flacheren Seite des Teiches ist der Schlamm inzwischen Erde. Man kann drauf laufen. Ab und an sackt man mal ein wenig ein. Nur zur Teichmitte hin wird es wieder schlammiger.
Hatte mir meine Wathose angezogen und bin zur not auf allen vieren rumgekrabbelt. Ging problemlos.


----------



## Deep Down (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Schön das es voran geht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Ich find das auch spannend - kann aber nix beitragen, da von "Teichbau" null Ahnung....


----------



## ZX Biker (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Ich werde dran bleiben. Es dauert aber sicherlich noch eine Weile.

Anbei habe ich ein paar Bilder eingefügt.

Auf dem ersten Bild sieht man die Spuren vom Bäume und Büsche durch den Teich ziehen und rechts schon ein wenig der frei geschnittenen Fläche.

Bild 2 zeigt die Stelle an der die Bäume auf der anderen Seite des Teiches wieder heraus gezogen wurden. Das ist der besagte steilere Hang. Und eine ganze Menge Schlamm. (sieht fast aus als wäre jemand mit dem Panzer dort hoch gefahren).

Bild 3 zeigt die frei gewordenen Fläche. Vorher standen hier Bäume und Büsche, die weit über den Teich geragt haben. Ein durchkommen war unmöglich.

Auf Bild 4 ist auf der rechten Seite das Wehr. Dort wo im Hintergrund grün auf dem Boden wächst ist fester Grund, der Rest davor ist "Teich". Dort sieht man auch den Entwässerungsgraben, den ich geschaufelt habe. Klappt ganz gut. Nur in der Mitte des Teiches ist eine große Pfütze und viel Schlamm.

Bild 5 zeigt nochmals den frei geschnittenen Bereich. Dort muss nach hinten hin aber noch mehr weg. Kommt beim nächsten mal.
Wenn man genau schaut sieht man auf dem Boden den Übergang zwischen festem Boden und Schlamm vom Teich.


----------



## ZX Biker (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Und noch ein Bild.

Im Hintergrund der frei geschnittene Bereich, vorne die Pfütze (ca. 25cm tiefes Wasser) im Teich. Der Bach kommt von links oben auf dem Bild in den Teich gelaufen.

Der gesamte Bereich der hier mittig bis leicht rechts runter zu sehen ist war alles einmal Teich. Nun konnte ich (90kg) darauf laufen, bzw. weiter in der Teichmitte auf allen vieren krabbeln. 


Da wartet noch viel Arbeit.

Ein Großteil des Schlamms soll auch auf der Seite, die hier im Hintergrund sichtbar ist (frei geschnittene Fläche) abgeladen werden.


----------



## ZX Biker (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

In einem älteren Thread hier auf dem Board http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1231016 wird eine solche Pumpe empfohlen https://www.amazon.de/Rotek-Schmutzwasser-Motorpumpe-Benzinmotor-F%C3%B6rderleistung/dp/B01FK46GF8 um Schlamm zu pumpen.

Was haltet ihr davon? Preislich wäre das für mich in Ordnung.
Plan wäre es die Pumpe in der Mitte des Teiches anzulegen und den Schlamm (quasi aus der Pfütze) auszupumpen.
Danach hoffe ich, dass sich der Schlamm aus den "festeren" Bereichen langsam auch im Wasser wieder löst und abgepumpt werden kann.

Meinungen? Erfahrungen?


----------



## Deep Down (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Ne Pumpe ist sicherlich hilfreich. Problem, die Suppe darf dann bloß nicht zurück in den Teich laufen/schwappen. Bisschen mehr Wasser wäre fürs Abpumpen auch noch besser. Der Schlamm darf nicht zäh sein. 
Deine abgeschnittenen Bäume sehen nach Weiden aus. Die kommen nächstes Jahr prächtig wieder. Am Besten so kurz wie möglich runterschneiden und den Stamm links auch noch weg.


----------



## ZX Biker (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Momentan ist das Wehr offen, d.h. alles Wasser fließt sofort durch. Wenn ich pumpen will würde ich das Wehr schließen. Ist in wenigen Stunden bis zur Oberkante gefüllt. Hoffe auf etwas Regen die nächsten Wochen, dann läuft das Wasser auch schneller nach.

Bei den Bäumen Bäumen ist alles dabei, was man sich am Laubbäumen so vorstellen kann. Habe am Stamm unten abgesägt und habe auch vor es entsprechend stets kurz zu halten. Dort soll nichts wachsen, dass mir irgendwann wieder Blätter in den Teich schmeißt.

Auf dem letzten Bild (Post #38) sieht man im Hintergrund Bäume vom Teich weg wachsen. Unter diese Bäume würde ich den ersten Schlamm pumpen. Dort kann er trocknen, und das Wasser zurück in den Boden sickern. Von den Bäumen bis zur Uferkante sind es rund 1,5m. Zur not schneiden wir halt die Bäume auch noch weg und häufen hinten einen Wall auf.
(ja, dort passt nicht alles an Schlamm hin, aber damit fange ich erstmal an)

Ich weiß nur nicht wie gut sich der Schlamm mit der Pumpe wirklich pumpen lässt. Gibt es dazu Erfahrungen?

Laut Beschreibung für Schmutzwasser und Fremdkörper bis 30mm geeignet (also selbst faulende Blätter sollten durchgehen).


----------



## Deep Down (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*



ZX Biker schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur nicht wie gut sich der Schlamm mit der Pumpe wirklich pumpen lässt. Gibt es dazu Erfahrungen?
> 
> Laut Beschreibung für Schmutzwasser und Fremdkörper bis 30mm geeignet (also selbst faulende Blätter sollten durchgehen).



Tja, wenn man das beantworten könnte! Da musste wahrscheinlich immer schön im Bereich des Schlauches nen schönes gängiges Schlammwasser herbbeistampfen.


----------



## ZX Biker (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

So war der Plan. Ich mit Wathose im Teich und jemand anderes am anderen Ende halt den Schlauch aus dem der Schlamm wieder raus kommt.


----------



## Clasher (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Du solltest den Schlamm weit genug vom Teich weg schaffen damit er bei Regen nicht wieder hinein gespült wird.
Gruß oLLi


----------



## ZX Biker (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Das auf jeden Fall. Wäre ja ein Eigentor wenn ich den Schlamm so wieder rein bekomme. 2 Meter Abstand sollten mindestens sein und dann auch nicht zu hoch. Will auf der Seite nur einen kleinen Wall haben. Der Rest kommt in den Wald (auf den Bilder nicht zu sehen.  Dort kommt auch der Rasenverschnitt und alles was wir an Ästen und Bäumen im Garten wegschneiden schon immer hin.

Soll das Zeug da ganz verrotten. Kann Mutti sich guten humus holen, wenn sie mal wieder was für ihre Blumen haben will. :q

Bin aktuell auf der Suche noch einem passenden Schlauch für die Schmutzwasserpumpe von Rotek. Ich denke ich werde es damit versuchen.


----------



## oberfranke (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Vergesse dein Vorhaben mit diesem Pumpenspielzeug!!!  
Du kannst damit keinen Schlamm pumpen nur schlammiges Wasser. 
Also ne Baugrube oder ähnliches. 
Um den Schlamm soweit zu verdünnen das du ihn damit pumpen kannst brauchst du Unmengen an Wasser.  Das Ding ist dafür absolut ungeeignet. 
Nimm nen Bagger und fertig.


----------



## ZX Biker (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Vergesse dein Vorhaben mit diesem Pumpenspielzeug!!!
> Du kannst damit keinen Schlamm pumpen nur schlammiges Wasser.
> Also ne Baugrube oder ähnliches.
> Um den Schlamm soweit zu verdünnen das du ihn damit pumpen kannst brauchst du Unmengen an Wasser.  Das Ding ist dafür absolut ungeeignet.
> Nimm nen Bagger und fertig.



Naja Wasser sollte nun nicht das Problem sein. Kann das Ding ja anstauen und habe doch auch Zeit. Dann warte ich halte zwischendrin immer wieder mal bis ich weiter pumpe.

Ich weiß nicht, ob du den gesamten Thread gelesen hast, aber mit einem großen Bagger kommt man definitiv nicht dran, bei einem kleinen sehe ich das Problem, dass er nicht weit genug rein kommt, erst recht aufgrund des Steilhanges an der einen Uferseite.

Die Pumpe ist ausgeschrieben für Schmutzwasser mit *Fremdkörpern bis 30mm*, das ist ganz schön viel wie ich finde. Damit sollte der Schlamm (besonders den im noch unter Wasser stehenden Teil des Teiches) doch absaugbar sein, oder?!

Ich habe mal eine Mail mit Foto an die Firma geschickt und warte auf Rückmeldung. Mal schauen, was die sagen.


----------



## oberfranke (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Den ganzen  fred habe ich schon  gelesen.

Du schreibst das es für ne güllepumpe zu dickflüssig ist.
Willst es aber  mit ner Spielzeugpumpe versuchen.
Ob du den Rat Kontaktmit ner Baggerfirma aufzunehmen 
 nachgegangen bist hast du nicht geschrieben.
Aber genau das wäre der erfolversprechenste Ansatz. 
Ne Anfrage kostet nichts bringt aber viel Erkenntnis.


----------



## ZX Biker (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Den ganzen  fred habe ich schon  gelesen.
> 
> Du schreibst das es für ne güllepumpe zu dickflüssig ist.
> Willst es aber  mit ner Spielzeugpumpe versuchen.
> ...




Güllepumpe sind zu großen Teilen Drehkolbenpumpen. Diese vertragen keine Fremdkörper. In dem Punkt habe ich noch bedenken.
Außerdem ist der Mengendurchsatz einer Güllepumpe doch erheblich über den dieser "Spielzeugpumpe". Damit denke ich, dass das Wasser weg gesaugt ist bevor ich überhaupt richtig loslegen kann.

Aber du hast schon recht, wenn diese Pumpe es tut sollte eine Güllepumpe als Kreiselpumpe (sind jedoch selten) es auch tun.

Nur habe ich selber keine Güllepumpe, diese "Spielzeugpumpe" könnte ich mir kaufen.

Organisieren könnte ich eine Güllepumpe ggf. für einen Tag. Aber da sehe ich das Problem, dass das Wasser nur langsam nachläuft. Ich sauge also ab - Wasser und Schlamm bis kein Wasser/dünnflüssiger Schlamm mehr da ist. Danach habe ich ein kleines Loch im Teich (wo das Wasser und der dünnflüssige Schlamm mal waren), aber noch eine ganze Menge trockenen Schlammes drum rum.
Mit einer eigenen Pumpe könnte ich dann einfach einen Tag (2,3,4... Tage) später nochmal pumpen. Würde dann zusehen, dass der feste Schlamm auch wieder durchspült (aufgeweicht und somit pumpbar) wird (zur not halt etwas mit der Schaufel von Hand nachhelfen) und diesen dann wieder absaugen.
Das Spielchen stetig wiederholen bis alles weg ist - dauert etwas, aber ich denke es sollte funktionieren.

Aber korrigiere mich bitte, wenn ich Fehler in meinem Plan habe! Dafür frage ich hier bevor ich das Ding bestelle.

Eine Baggerfirma habe ich noch nicht kontaktiert.


----------



## Clasher (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Mit der Pumpe bist du ewig beschäftigt, ich schätze mal du pumpst einen teil Schlamm und 9 teile Wasser. Vllt solltest du das einfach ein paar Stunden testen, dann siehst du schon was machbar ist. So eine Pumpe ist jedenfalls keine Fehlinvestition.
Ich würde es mit dem Bagger, 3 Schubkarren und einigen Bohlen machen. Oder falls du mehr als 3 Kumpels organisieren kannst komplett mit der Hand.
Wir haben letztes Jahr einen 30.000 Liter Gartenteich mit der Hand ausgegraben, da gabs für die Helfer Freibier und abends haben wir noch gegrillt.
Gruß oLLi


----------



## Arenberger (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Da mit der Pumpe klappt leider nicht so einfach.  
Habe ich selbst getestet im Schlamm sind auch immer wieder kleine Stöcke die sich im pumpenrad ansammeln und dann verstopfen. Nach dem xten mal aufschrauben geht es einem echt auf die nerven.
Wenn du natürlich an einen Säuglingen vom Bauer oder Co rankommst geile Sache und klappt . Aber viel Wasser benutzen. 
Gruß


----------



## ZX Biker (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*



Arenberger schrieb:


> Da mit der Pumpe klappt leider nicht so einfach.
> Habe ich selbst getestet im Schlamm sind auch immer wieder kleine Stöcke die sich im pumpenrad ansammeln und dann verstopfen. Nach dem xten mal aufschrauben geht es einem echt auf die nerven.
> Wenn du natürlich an einen Säuglingen vom Bauer oder Co rankommst geile Sache und klappt . Aber viel Wasser benutzen.
> Gruß



Eben deshalb habe ich weiter oben verlinkte Pumpe raus gesucht. Fremdkörper bis 30mm, d.h. kleine Stöcker gehen durch. So die Theorie.

Für einen Tag könnte ich sicherlich auch Pumpen vom Bauern bekommen. Aber wie du schon sagtest: Viel Wasser benutzen. Und das habe ich nicht. Das Wasser aus dem Bach wird dazu niemals reichen. Zieht die Pumpe viel zu schnell leer.
Deshalb war eben mein Gedankengang eine kleine Pumpe selber zu kaufen und den Teich tageweise auszupumpen. So kann immer wieder an den Tagen wo ich nicht pumpe genügend Wasser nachlaufen.

Ausprobieren, gerne. Aber gekauft ist gekauft. Leider hat in meinem Bekanntenkreis niemand ein solches Ding.
Ich warte noch auf Rückmeldung der Firma.

Parallel dazu werde ich den Ansatz mit dem Mini Bagger weiter verfolgen. Vielleicht ergibt sich doch noch eine Möglichkeit so ein Ding für ein paar Tage zu bekommen.

Von Hand?! Puh, das wird ordentlich Arbeit und eine riesen Sauerei, da ja alles matschig ist stets etwas Wasser nachläuft. Feinerarbeiten, z.B. in Wehrbereich von Hand ja, aber den ganzen Teich?!

Nächsten Samstag geht es weiter die restlichen Bäume und Büsche entfernen.


----------



## marcomo (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

mit den 30mm meinen die wohl "rundliche" Gegenstände, wenn die aber paar Ästchen mit 5cm länge usw. einsaugt bekommt die das Zeug wohl nicht durch.
Aber kann man nicht Online gekaufte Gegenstände binnen 14 Tage nach Erhalt wieder zurück geben? Also ausprobieren und falls nicht zufrieden wieder zurück? Würd mich da mal schlau machen.

Ich hab so eine Baugleiche Pumpe, aber hab noch nicht versucht damit Schlamm zu pumpen.


----------



## Arenberger (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Huhu, 
Also ich spreche aus Erfahrung mit der Pumpe. Steine gehen mit Glück durch aber das schlimmste sind Stöcke usw und das Sieb vorne musst du abmachen sonst geht eh kein Schlamm durch. Dein Teich wäre der erste der stockfrei ist.
Ich mache damit meine absetzbecken 2 mal im Jahr lehr und denke habe dadurch schon Erfahrungen mit der Pumpe. 
Sie muss halt oft gereinigt werden usw. 
Bei nem teich in der Größe keine Chance auch mit viel viel Zeit nicht. Dann wirklich lieber Bagger.
Gruß


----------



## ZX Biker (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Das ist mal eine Auskunft, zwar nicht ganz die, die ich mir erhofft habe, aber okay.
Die Auskunft des Herstellers war auch, dass der Schlamm zu dickflüssig ist (habe eine Foto hin geschickt). 

Habe schon meine Kontakte bei Landwirten und Co angesprochen und hoffe auf diesem Wege einen kleinen Bagger für eine Kiste Bier zu bekommen. Mal abwarten, ob sich etwas tut.


----------



## ZX Biker (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Guten Morgen,

ich werde schauen, was ich wo wie organisieren kann und mich melden wenn es neues zum Thema "Schlamm aus dem Teich kriegen" gibt.

Aber ein weiteres Thema ist die Verhinderung eines neuen Schlamm Eintrages. Zum einen geschieht dies durch Laub - da bin ich dran. 
Zum anderen wurde hier aber auch gesagt, dass mit der Zeit auch Sedimente mit dem Bach mitgespült werden. Ich muss zugeben an den Punkt habe ich anfangs gar nicht gedacht, stimmt aber durchaus.

Wie kann ich das verhindern?
Reicht es wenn ich mit größeren Steinen (~25cm) eine Art Wall errichte? Dass sich die Sedimente dort vor ablagern und ich alle paar Monate mal ne Schaufel nehme ich den Dreck raus mache?

Meinungen? Andere Ideen?


----------



## FranconianFishing (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Guten Morgen! 

Ich habe vor dem Einlauf in meinen Teich ein kleines Absetzbecken gebaut. 2x2 Meter und etwa 1,2 Meter tief. Einlauf in 60 cm Tiefe, Ablauf oben. Funktioniert super. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Laichzeit (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Ein Absetzbecken funktioniert je besser, desto langsamer die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit darin ist. Dann haben auch die feineren Partikel eine Chance sich abzusetzen. 
Es muss keine extra Schwelle mit Absturz sein. Eine Wand bis kurz unter die Wasseroberfläche tut den selben Dienst.


----------



## Hezaru (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Hi ZX Biker.

Bei deinem Vorhaben gibt es nur 2 Möglichkeiten.

1.
Schaufel und Schubkarre. War ein Witz, ist lachhaft:q

2. Bagger, kein Minibagger.:m
Als erstes ne Zufart schaffen und den steilen Bereich wenn nötig mit Recyclingmaterial befestigen. Die Tonne kostet bei uns 4,50 Euros. 
Solche Sachen haben wir bei uns im Verein schon öfter gemacht.
Kettenbagger mit Matten zum drauffahren wenn nötig und den Abtransport macht ein Vario (Traktor) mit Muldenkipper und 700mm Reifen. Der fährt überall runter und wieder rauf. 
Wenns ganz schlimm ist muss er halt weniger laden.
Bagger mit 20 bis 24 Tonnen evtl. mit verlängertem Arm macht sich da ganz gut. Die Reichweite und Hubhöhe des Baggers ist enorm wichtig um nicht nur Spielzeugkipper zu beladen. Bei der Gelegenheit kannste auch gleichmal 100 bis 200m3 mehr ausbaggern lassen wen se schon mal da sind.
Das Aushubmaterial wird von Landwirten sehr gerne genommen da es bester Humus ist plus Sand.

Wie Laichzeit schon schrieb würde ich auch vor dem Zulauf ein Absetzbecken anlegen an das man leicht rankommt und immer wieder Ausbaggern kann. Dein Teich ist ja nur ein Absetzbecken in einem Bachlauf bei Hochwasser.
Ein grosser Bagger ist aufgrund der Leistung auch viel billiger als ein Minibagger der nichts auf den Hänger bringt.
Bei uns gibt es einen Unternehmer der Bagger plus Traktor und Muldenkipper anbietet.
An deiner Stelle würde ich eine Baufirma wegen Bagger anhaun und einen Landwirt zum Abtransport. Bei uns fahren auch Landwirte kostenlos ab fürs Material.
Und ich würde das im Sommer machen wenn die Zufahrt trocken ist und der Schlamm weniger Wasser hat.

Mist, ich wollte paar Sätze schreiben und es ist ein Roman geworden, sorry|bla:


----------



## yukonjack (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Ich würde mir einen Fachmann vor Ort bestellen. Der sollte dir genaue Auskunft geben können. Hier wurde ja schon viel geschrieben, solange man die örtlichen Gegebenheiten nicht kennt ist doch alles nur Murks. 
Ich meine, so ne 10 Zentner Fliegerbombe macht auch schöne Löcher, geht schnell und du hast keine Probleme mit der Entsorgung.


----------



## Hezaru (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Es gab mal Zeiten da war ne Fliegerbombe leichter zu beschaffen als ein Bagger. Heutzutage ist es halt umgekehrt. Und unterschätze den Papierkram bei ner Fliegerbombe nicht...:q


----------



## NaabMäx (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Hallo ZX,
es gäb da noch was um deinen Rücken zu schonen. So ein  Teil. Diese Kletterbagger werden für Wasserbau und Steilhangarbeiten  eingesetzt.






Zu den Bäumen die du entsorgt hast:
Ich  würd mir daraus mit der Motorsäge Sitzgelegenheiten und einen Tisch  schnitzen oder eine kleine Brücke oder einen Steg draus bauen. 

Der Teich wird wieder verschlammen. 
Grund.  der Boden wird soweit keine Folienaufbau oder Kiesgrund sich auch  wieder im Wasser erweichen. Wasserpflanzen sterben ab. *Also wie auch  immer, um den schön zu halten sollte man doch alle Jahre ein paar  Stunden investieren.* Ein Absetzbecken nimmt schon mal was weg, die Ausführung hängt von  vielem ab. Evtl kann im Zulauf für Unterwasserpflanzen in einem langen  Bereich gesorgt werden, die Abfangen (Vorbild Naturbach) 
Ausserdem sehe ich das so, das man ständig nachlegen oder Veränderungen vornehmen kann. 

PS: Wer noch keine Fehler gemacht hat, hat noch nichts gearbeit.  Also nur Mut zur Sache. Probieren geht über Studieren. 

Wenn du schaufeln willst, würd ich Rohre vom Einlauf bis Auslauf legen um nicht ständig im Wasser stehen zu müssen. 
Ob  du da trotzdem von einer Pumpe vorbei kommst wird sich Zeigen, da der Schlamm  immer wieder Wasser abgeben wird und bei jedem Regen......

Noch ein Gedanke: Sprengsatz fürs Loch und der Schlamm wäre auch gleichmäßig verteilt.  

PS: Ob es für so ein Vorhaben keinen Zuschuss gibt? Ob der Bach oberhalb und unterhalb mit in ein Renaturierungskonzept aufgenommen werden kann, so das wieder ständig Wasser fließt?#c|kopfkrat


mfg
NM


----------



## oberfranke (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Im Beitrag 15 habe ich dir als ersten Schritt angeraten mit ner geeigneten Fa nen Ortstermin auszumachen um die  Machbarkeit zu prüfen ( Zufahrt usw) und nen KV zu erstellen. 
Jetzt bist du 4 Wochen später im Grunde noch keinen Schritt weiter. 
Mach halt mal nen Termin mit  ner Baggerfirma aus, nur die können dir sagen was wie geht.


----------



## ZX Biker (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Hallo miteinander,

An sprengen habe ich auch schon gedacht. Aber dafür ist das Haus noch zu nah dran...:q

Nochmals zur Thematik Bagger: Eure Punkte sind sicherlich alle richtig, aber auf der eine Seite des Teiches ist fremdes Grundstück. Der Gute will leider auf brechen und biegen keinen dort drauf lasse. Auf der anderen Seite wieder rum ist Wald mit größerem Hang. Durch den Wald den Hang hinunter führt nur ein kleiner Fußweg, der maximal eben für einen Mini Bagger reicht.
Wieso nicht einfach Weg breiter machen? 
Nun die Bäume würden mit Staatlicher Förderung gepflanzt und müssten an anderer Stelle wieder neu gepflanzt werden wenn gefällt wird (nachdem vorab eine Genehmigung eingeholt wurde - sehr viel Aufwand, Zeit wie Arbeit und Geld).

Ich versuche erstmal weiterhin einen Mini Bagger für eine Kiste Bier zu bekommen. Mal weiter schauen. Ist in Arbeit.

Solange lauten die nächsten 3 Themen:
1. Büsche und Bäume zu Ende weg schneiden
2. Bachlauf Fluss aufwärts gehen und schauen ob es einen Grund hat, dass so wenig Wasser im Bach ist (Vermutung: Bauer entnimmt Wasser - in genehmigungspflichtigen Ausmaß? Wenn ja: hat er eine Genehmigung?)
3. Absetzbecken planen und umsetzen

Punkt 1 und 2 setze ich für diesen Samstag an. Bei Punkt 3 werde ich ein paar Fotos vom Bachlauf machen und die nächste Woche über einen Plan machen.


----------



## Dingsi (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Servus.

Mal hier meine 2cents zum Thema...

Güllepumpe vom Bauern >>> Wird er nicht machen, da im Fass Rückstände bleiben, die nicht mehr raus kommen (Hatte mal in der Vergangenheit die gleiche Idee).

Wenn du mich fragst ist ein Bagger, in welcher Größe auch immer, die beste Wahl. Alles andere kostet Nerven und Zeit. Der Abtransport des Schlamms geht auch per Schubkarre, allerdings sag 10-15 Bekannten bescheid, sodass ihr ne Kette machen könnt


----------



## ZX Biker (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Ich habe heute von meinem Vater noch 2 Fotos von der Aktion bekommen.

Anbei bin ich mit Wathose und Gürtel, da Träger gerissen :q (nein, ich bin nicht dick, die Hose ist einfach nur alt).

Leider ist es nicht im Zeitalter der Smartphones oder zumindest guten Kamera angekommen, daher die Qualität nicht so überzeugen - und still halten beim fotografiere ist auch nicht seine stärke |supergri

Ein schönes Wochenende euch. Melde mich Anfang nächster Woche wieder mit Fotos und berichten.


----------



## cafechaos0 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*



ZX Biker schrieb:


> Ich habe heute von meinem Vater noch 2 Fotos von der Aktion bekommen.
> 
> Anbei bin ich mit Wathose und Gürtel, da Träger gerissen :q (nein, ich bin nicht dick, die Hose ist einfach nur alt).
> 
> ...



Hallo ZX Biker, bin schon sehr gespannt auf den Bericht. Ich habe ähnliche Probleme, mein Zulauf ist jetzt seit 12 Wochen trocken und der Wasserstand ist extrem abgesunken.
Muss wohl auch mal ausgebaggert werden.


----------



## Jens_74 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich find das auch spannend - kann aber nix beitragen, da von "Teichbau" null Ahnung....



Ich finde es auch sehr spannend (und verfolge es) und muss sagen -> eigentlich Schnauze halten weil ich keine Ahnung davon habe.
Aber wenn man sich das alles in Ruhe mal durchliest kommt nicht viel in Frage. Abpumpen -> kann ich mir net vorstellen bei den Bildern. Schweres Gerät wie große Bagger, die notwendig wären kommen net ran. Per Hand -> möglich, aber nur mit XX Helfern, wenn überhaupt. Scheinst du net zu haben.
Minibagger kommt vielleicht ran, aber ein normaler wird nicht reichen.
Also entweder wie von von NaabMäx vorgeschlagen den Bagger von einem Profi auf Bohlen zu steuern... wobei das auch nix bringt wenn der Baggerarm nicht bis zum Ufer reicht. Oder einen Mini Bagger mit Stielverlängerung organisieren. Kostet sicher mehr als ein Kasten Bier. Aber könnte gehen. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z5MTvchYve4

 PS.
 das ding sollte man natürlich astrein bedienen können. Was ich als Küchentischprogrammierer nicht könnte ohne den Bagger zu versenken.


----------



## Nidderauer (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*



ZX Biker schrieb:


> Mit einer eigenen Pumpe könnte ich dann einfach einen Tag (2,3,4... Tage) später nochmal pumpen. Würde dann zusehen, dass der feste Schlamm auch wieder durchspült (aufgeweicht und somit pumpbar) wird (zur not halt etwas mit der Schaufel von Hand nachhelfen) und diesen dann wieder absaugen.


 
 Wenn der Schlamm schon so fest ist, dass Du darauf rumlaufen kannst, ohne großartig einzusinken, dann kannste diesen auch direkt mit der Schaufel rausschippen, warum denn erst wieder verflüssigen?

 Den dünnflüssigen Schlamm kann man auch mit herkömmlichen 10 Liter Baueimern rausbringen. Oder besser gesagt "rauswerfen". Eine Distanz von 2-3 m kann man da durchaus überbrücken und das dünnflüssige Zeugs kommt ja quasi von selbst "nachgelaufen", bis keins mehr drin ist. Das ist weniger anstrengend, als das Schippen mit der Schaufel. Brauchst dazu aber eine Fläche, von der aus der verwässerte Schlamm nicht mehr in den Teich zurücklaufen kann. Du könntest mit dem zähen Schlamm so eine Art Damm auf der dafür vorgesehenen Fläche errichten. 

Grüße Sven


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

@Nidderauer

Du hast noch nie an nem Teich gearbeitet oder?
Schlamm rauswerfen über 2-3m .... ist klar.


----------



## Nidderauer (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Du hast vermutlich noch nie mit einem Eimer geschippt. Ist deutlich weniger anstrengend, als mit einer Schaufel.

Solange man das Zeug keine hohen Böschungen hochwerfen muss, geht das einwandfrei.

Mach doch mal einen Eimer voll mit Wasser und versuche das Wasser möglichst weit zu schleudern, selbstverständlich ohne den Eimer. Da schaffst Du keine 3 m?

 Der Schlamm fliegt übrigens genauso gut, man schaut halt aus, wie ein Schwein, macht aber nix.


----------



## Arenberger (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Morgen, 
Dass klappt mit so 2 Eimern und dann schmeist man den Eimer mit und regt sich nur auf über so eine scheiß Idee  
Da spreche ich aus Erfahrung ;;D
Gruß


----------



## oberfranke (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*



Arenberger schrieb:


> Morgen,
> Dass klappt mit so 2 Eimern und dann schmeist man den Eimer mit und regt sich nur auf über so eine scheiß Idee
> Da spreche ich aus Erfahrung ;;D
> Gruß



Oh ihr Memmen. 

Klar geht das. 
Man muss nur jedes mal die Schaufel mit werfen, dann schafft man schon 2-3 Meter.
Das einzige was nervt ist jedes mal die Schaufel wieder zu holen. 
Besser du hast nen zweiten Mann, der die Schaufel zu rückwirft. 
Ist zwar nicht sehr effektiv, gibt aber sicher nen prima Yuotube Clip. 
Vom Erlöß kannst du dir dann nen Bagger und  das Nachbargrundstück kaufen, damit du mit dem Bagger drüberfahren kannst.
Also im Grunde ist das mit der Schaufel doch ne prima Idee.|supergri


----------



## wusel345 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Nimm mehr Eimer, dann geht das und nach dem zwanzigsten Eimer sammelst du die wieder ein. :q

Aber ich befürchte, wenn du nicht Poppey heisst hast nach einigen Eimerwürfen lahme Arme. :q


----------



## NaabMäx (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Hi,
bevor jetzt alle in Ironie verfallen und XZ immer missmutiger gegenüber dem Trate wird, noch ne motivation.

Also ich denke, er hat auch nicht jeden Tag Zeit um das Projekt voranzutreiben. Vermutlich möchte er auch einiges abwägen können, bevor er Geld ausgibt oder loslegt.

Also ich würde mich vor der Minibager- Lösung auch nicht scheuen. Aber immer auf Nummer sicher gehen, bevor das Teil versenkt ist. 

Und wenn er eben Schaufeln will, dann soll er das machen.
Früher, musste man eine komplette Baugrube mit Pickel und Schaufel ausgraben, bevor der Keller Platz fand. 

Ich würd lieber baggern oder baggern lassen, wie vermutlich viele ander auch.
Aber in meinen Jugendjahren habe ich mit 2 Freunden einen Waldteich in ähnlicher Größe nur mit den Schaufeln und nach der Schule ausgegraben, dass zog sich zwar, und wir rochen wie Moorleichen, aber uns hat das Spaß gemacht und Geld hatt's auch keins gekostet. 

Also alles in allem hängt da viel an der Motivation, der Zeit und den Möglichkeiten - meine Meinung.

mfg
NM


----------



## sbho (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

*Think big:* 
Bagger mit Autokran reinsetzen...
oder den Teich vollaufen lassen, mit 'nem landwirschaftlichen Güllerührer die Mocke 24 std. "homogenisieren" und dann über Pumpe kontrolliert ablassen wo es herkam, Sedimenteintrag durch den Bach, solange bis alles leer ist,  ist ja alles "Bio" + "Öko"


----------



## volkerm (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Ein Bagger ist die Lösung, aber halt kein kleiner. Ein grosser Kettenbagger, 20 Tonnen aufwärts. Die Dinger kennen- gutes Bedienungspersonal vorausgesetzt- keine Zufahrtsschwierigkeiten, es geht schnell, und man kann den Teich auch tief genug machen, damit die nächste Verlandung länger dauert.
Der Schlamm würde bei mir die Basis für einen Nutzgarten bilden- fruchtbareren Boden gibt es nicht.


----------



## kaffeefreund (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Ich bin auch für den (Mini-)Bagger, aber Obacht, so kann es aussehen, wenn ein Bagger versenkt wurde und mühsam (vom Profi) geborgen werden muss:
Ich wollte doch nur den Teich ausbaggern... ;-)


----------



## Franky (24. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Naja, nu weiss man, wen man im Notfall rufen kann...


----------



## ZX Biker (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Guten Morgen Leute,

danke für eure rege Beteiligung. Nun weiß ich wenigstens, dass ich zur Not die Schweden anrufen kann, wenn ich feststecke. Man weiß ja nie...

Also ich habe diesen Samstag leider nur den Vormittag geschafft am Teich zu arbeiten. Nachmittags kamen ein paar unschöne Dinge dazwischen, aber nun gut.

Ich habe weiter Äste, Büsche und Bäume weggeschnitten und bin den Bachlauf zumindest einmal bis zur Straße zurück gegangen.

Beim Äste zurückschneiden habe ich feststellen müssen, dass der Teich in alle Richtungen doch noch etwas weiter geht, als erwartet.
Genaue Maße habe ich nicht, aber bei den anfangs angegebenen 50m² bleibt es sicher nicht. Das hat wohl getäuscht, da im Teich bereits Bäume mit Unterarmdicke gewachsen sind (dass der Teich dahinter noch weiter geht war mir zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht bewusst).
Nächstes WE werde ich ihn einmal vermessen.

Zum Bachlauf: Bis zur Straße läuft der Bach fast geradlinig am Rande eines kleinen Baumbestandes her. Direkt an der Straße ist eine Art Becken entstanden. Das Wasser kommt durch ein großes Rohr unter der Straße her (mehrere Meter Höhenunterschied zur anderen Straßenseite).
Dieses "Becken" ist etwa 4m x 2m und zwischen 70cm und 100cm tief.
Kurz vor meinem Teich läuft der Bach abermals durch ein Rohr (quasi eine Brücke) und wird kurz dahinter zu einer Art "Bachdelta".
Bilder davon anbei.

Den Bachlauf, den ich einmal quer durch den Teich gebaut habe, habe ich ebenfalls verbreitert, sodass das Wasser aus dem Teich abläuft. Der Wasserspiegel ist auf jeden Fall deutlich gesunken. Nur leer wird er immer noch nicht. (Foto vom Bachlauf ebenfalls im Anhang).


----------



## ZX Biker (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Und hier im Anhang noch ein paar Impressionen vom aktuellen Stand bei Sonnenschein am Samstag Mittag. (Der Bach kommt von Links auf den Bildern unter dem toten Baum her in den Teich gelaufen und läuft hinten etwa mittig wieder ab).


----------



## ZX Biker (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Und da ich maximal 5 Bilder in den Anhang packen kann hier nochmal ein paar.

Nächstes Wochenende ist eine größere Aktion mit mehreren Leuten geplant. Dabei sollen die letzten Bäume und Büsche weg, der Bereich des Wehres soll von Hand wieder ganz frei gemacht werden und mit Steinen am Ufer befestigt werden und den Bachlauf will ich nun einmal zu Ende ablaufen.
Und sonst mal schauen, wie weit wir kommen.

Was ich sehr positiv finde ist, dass das Wasser sehr klar ist (und das trotz des vielen Schlammes)!!!
Aber auch sehr kalt 

Um die Bäume aus dem Teich zu ziehen haben mein Vater und ich am Samstag Abend noch ein wenig gebastelt und gesucht, was wir so im Keller haben.
Das ist dabei rausgekommen:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xx_4l-M8oA&feature=youtu.be

Ich wusste doch, dass es auch Vorteile hat Maschinenbauer zu sein...
0,25kw, 1310 RPM Starkstrom Motor mit Schneckengetriebe. Kraftübertragung per Kette an Seilwinde mit Vorschaltgetriebe und Rücklaufbremse. Damit ziehen wir jeden Baum raus 


Wie gesagt, am nächsten Wochenende geht's weiter (hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit!).
Danach bin ich aber auf Dienstreise und kann 2 Wochenenden nichts am Teich tun. Da habe ich Zeit zum planen und zum Bagger organisieren. :g


----------



## Isarfischerin (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Servus!

Eine Heidenarbeit. Aber ich beneide Euch so dermaßen! Was gäbe ich für ein Grundstück, auf dem so etwas möglich ist - mit eigenem Bachlauf!

Ich drücke Euch wirklich die Daumen, daß Ihr das hinkriegt, so wie es Dir vorschwebt. 

Und halte uns weiterhin auf dem Laufenden, ja? 

Grüße von der Isarfischerin


----------



## Nidderauer (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Bist du dir eigentlich sicher, ob der vorhandene Zufluß überhaupt ausreichend ist, um den Teich zu füllen? Bzw. dass mehr Wasser zuläuft, als versickert? Möglicherweise hatte der Teich mal eine intakte Lehmschicht als Abdichtung, die durch diversen Bewuchs ziemlich löchrig geworden sein kann.

 Hast Du mal versucht, das Wasser ein wenig anzustauen, klappt das?

 Grüße Sven


----------



## ZX Biker (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Hinterher ist man zwar immer schlauer. 
Aber ich habe einmal versucht den Schlamm etwas herauszuspülen indem ich anstaue und das Wehr dann auf mache. Hat nicht funktioniert. 

Wasser war aber den gesamten Bach, den ich geschaufelt habe, sowie im gesamten freien Bereich vor dem Wehr (siehe Bilder) angestaut. Hat auch nicht lange gedauert. 

Der gesamte Boden in der Gegend ist sehr lehmig, egal wie tief. Vermute also, dass das kein Problem sein wird. 

Aber wie gesagt, hinterher ist man schlauer. Wenn das Wasser nicht reicht lass ich mir was neues einfallen. Da finde ich was. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## NaabMäx (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Hi ZX,

denke der ist min. 8m breit.

Ein Minibagger hat je nach Größe so um die 4m Reichweite.
Kannst du nur von einer Uferseite aus baggern?

Mit einen Graben das Teil trockenlegen, so dass der Rest entwässert und tragfähiger wird.
Du kannst dann auch die vorhandenen Baumstämme legen um mit dem Bagger draufzufahren. Um die Tragfähigkeit zu entscheiden, hilft dir nur Erfahrung Vorort.
Das Abtrocknen dürfte eh seine Zeit dauern.

mfg
NM

mfg
NM


----------



## Laichzeit (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Der Wassergraben durch den Schlamm sieht sehr schwarz aus, das ist unzersetztes organisches Material, welches sich aus toten Algen am Grund bildet. Dein Teich hatte in Vergangenheit womöglich wenig Sauerstoff am Grund, weshalb sich so viel schwarzer Schlamm bilden konnte.
Wenn du genau wissen willst, was alles in deinem Teich gelandet ist, nimmst du etwas Schlamm zwischen die Finger und verreibst ihn. Organischer Schlamm besteht überwiegend aus unzersetzten Algen, ist deshalb schmierig und schwarz. Man fühlt keine Körnchen, höchstens härtere Pflanzenteile.
Bachsedimente und normale Erde enthalten immer kleine Sandkörner, die zwischen den Fingern spürbar sind.
Wenn du viel Sand, an allen Stellen des Teichs vorfindest, lohnt sich ein größeres Absetzbecken.

Manche nehmen dazu ein Stück Schlamm in den Mund, Sand der für die Fingerkuppen zu fein ist, knackt nämlich noch zwischen den Zähnen. Schmeckt aber furchtbar und so genau wissen braucht das keiner.|supergri


----------



## ZX Biker (1. November 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Soooooooo,

ein weiteres Wochenende am Teich inter mir.

Nachdem wir am Samstag zu viert in Wilhelmshaven zum Angeln waren und ich mit 2 Muscheln Angelkönig war musste etwas Abwechslung her.

Also wie geplant an den Teich.

Bäume und Buschwerk sind nun soweit, wie geplant entfernt. Lediglich 3 Bäume stehen noch direkt am Teich. Diese sind mir aber doch mit 80cm Durchmesser und 20m Höhe etwas zu groß um sie alleine umzuschubsen.

Krankheitsbedingt waren wir doch nur zu zweit. Aber was solls. Bis zum frühen Nachmittags Bäume und Büsche entfernt, danach ein paar Stunden geschaufelt.

Ergebnis: Selbst direkt am Ufer konnten wir rund 1m tief buddeln und waren immer noch nur in schwarzem Faulschlamm. Kein Boden ist Sicht. Der Teich muss wohl noch tiefer gewesen sein, als ich gedacht habe.

Eigentlich eine gute Nachricht. Aber eigentlich habe ich gehofft mit dem Minibagger auch in den Teich rein fahren zu können (nachdem ich die erwartete Schlammhöhe vom max. 50cm abgetragen habe). Das fällt nun flach. Baggern definitiv nur vom Ufer aus.


Aber bis dahin ist Muskelkraft gefragt. Anbei ein paar Bilder von unserer Schaufelarbeit. Nach 3,5 Stunden schaufeln x 2 Personen haben wir rund 5m³ ausgehoben gehabt.
Fitnessstudio brauchen wir auf jeden Fall nicht mehr.
Auch den Wehrbereich habe ich entschlammt und befestigt. Eine Seite des Wehres war komplett umspült.

Mein Cousin (mit Minibagger an der Hand) hat sich den Teich am Sonntag auch einmal angeschaut. Sicherlich kann vom Ufer einiges weg gebaggert werden. Aber nachdem er unser "Loch" gesehen hat hat er auch gesagt, dass er mit dem Bagger nicht in den Teich fahren kann.
Zufahrt ist auch mit dem Minibagger schon schwer, aber machbar.

Der Teich wir immer größer. Nachdem ich auf das "Bachdelta" vom Buschwerk befreit habe haben sich dort auch wieder einige, so nicht erwartete m² Teichfläche gezeigt. Vermessen ist er noch nicht. Schätzung meines Vaters waren jedoch 150m² bis 200m².


----------



## ZX Biker (1. November 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Wie angekündigt kann ich die kommenden 2 Wochenenden nicht, da ich auf Dienstreise bin. Aber ich bleibe natürlich dran. Danach geht es mit umso mehr Elan weiter!


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (1. November 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Tolles Projekt, bitte weiter berichten... #h Wenn man die ersten Bilder betrachtet, kann man sich nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass daraus mal wieder richtiger Tümpel werden kann. Aber so langsam kann man sich doch was vorstellen...|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Kann ich nur unterschreiben - finde ich richtig klasse!!


----------



## phirania (1. November 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Alter Schwede...
Da hast du ja noch einiges vor dir.
Respekt,bleib am Ball.....:m
Du lebst gerade meinen Traum..


----------



## Franky (1. November 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Hollathewoodfairy.... Nach den ersten Bildern, auf denen man sich wirklich nicht viel vorstellen konnte, kommt hier langsam ein echtes kleines "Paradies" zu Tage...
Ganz großen Respekt für das, was ihr da vorhabt. #6 Und "Teich" würde ich das schon nicht mehr nennen...


----------



## racoon (1. November 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

200 qm Fläche, die je ca 1 m tief verschlammt ist ? Das ist ne Erdbewegung, die Du mit Schaufel / Spaten und Baggerchen machen möchtest ? 
Ich will Dich ja wahrlich nicht hindern oder bremsen, aber da wird Deine Freizeit für einen ganz langen Zeitraum drauf gehen.

Trotzdem riesengroßes Kompliment für Dein Vorhaben und Deine Leistung


----------



## ZX Biker (1. November 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Freue mich solche Rückmeldungen zu bekommen!

Mir ist wohl bewusst, dass das einiges an Arbeit ist.
Sind ja auch ein paar m² mehr, als ursprünglich mal gedacht.

Aber ich habe Zeit. Habe ja keinen Termindruck. Mein bester Kumpel (der Kerl mit der Kriegsbemalung) ist ebenfalls Angler und wird, so wie er in der Stadt ist auch immer wieder mithelfen beim schaufeln.
Dazu eine Kiste Bier und Abends nach getaner Arbeit das Lagerfeuer und dann wird das schon.

Haben schon da gesessen und ein wenig geträumt. Eigener Teich, kleine Gartenhütte dran. Bierchen in die Hand und Lagerfeuer an.
Vielleicht noch ein paar Fische raus fangen (ist natürliche Forellenregion, Forellen sind auch im Bach drin :q ). Was will man mehr. Träumen darf man ja...

Und hinterher sagen zu können, "das haben wir komplett selber gemacht", das ist unser Traum.

Ich bleibe dran. Nur die blöde Dienstreise ist leider an den nächsten beiden Wochenenden dazwischen.


----------



## jranseier (1. November 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*



racoon schrieb:


> 200 qm Fläche, die je ca 1 m tief verschlammt ist ? Das ist ne Erdbewegung, die Du mit Schaufel / Spaten und Baggerchen machen möchtest ?



Da spart man sich das Geld fürs Fitnesstudio  Ich finds klasse, das Projekt.

ranseier


----------



## oberfranke (1. November 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Schmeiß ein paar alte Tonscherben  und ein paar Knochen rein.

Mit ein bißerl Glück graben ein paar Archäologiestudenten den Teich für dich raus.
Auf dem einen Bild hast du ja schon ne Moorleiche.  

Spass beiseite - Vollster Respekt für dein Projekt.


----------



## ZX Biker (1. November 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Genau das war auch unser Gedanke. Hatten eher an menschliche Knochen und die Polizei gedacht, aber selbes Prinzip. 

Aber Tonscherben aus Römerzeiten haben wir noch im Keller stehen. [emoji848]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZX Biker (1. November 2016)

Was ich aber noch anmerken wollte:

Es waren einige Frösche in allen Formen und Farben (sogar in Rot [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] ) im Bachlauf weiter oben unterwegs. 

Das hat mich sehr gefreut und zeugt meines Erachtens auch von guter Wasserqualität.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZX Biker (1. November 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Achja, stimmt. Mensch, da hab ich meine Brille mal wieder nicht auf gehabt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## oberfranke (1. November 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*



ZX Biker schrieb:


> Achja, stimmt. Mensch, da hab ich meine Brille mal wieder nicht auf gehabt.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


 Dann setz  deine Brille auf und dann  Beitrag auswählen - ändern und Löschen.


----------



## willmalwassagen (1. November 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Einfach Entwässerungsgräben ziehen. 1 Spaten breit, 1 Spaten tief. vom Mönch weg zum gegenüberliegenden Ende , dazu jeweils 2 Gräben links und rechts.
Dann einfach kalken. Wenn bekommst,Branntkalk, aber vorsichtig mit Rückenwind und Schutzbrille und Mundschutz ausbringen. Ansonsten halt gelöschten Kalk, brauchst etwas mehr. Das baut pro Jahr ca. 30 cm Schlamm ab und bringt wieder Nährstoffe ins Wasser. 3 Jahre nacheinander und der Schlamm ist so dass es wieder passt. Und inzwischen gibt es  jedes Jahr fette Fische. Und viel weniger Arbeit.


----------



## Moe (1. November 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Geiles Projekt. Ich hoffe es klappt alles #6 Weiter so!!!


----------



## ZX Biker (2. November 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Über Kalk habe ich auch nachgedacht, da ich es schon öfters gelesen habe. Kenne mich dort aber nicht so gut aus. 
Und 3 Jahre sind mir dann doch zu lange...

Arbeitet der Kalk auch unter Wasser, oder braucht die Reaktion Sauerstoff um arbeiten zu können?
Wenn auch unter Wasser: einfach auf die Oberfläche drauf werfen und Absinken lassen, oder muss ich den Teich dazu immer ablassen?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## oberfranke (2. November 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Auch Branntkalk gräbt dir deinen Teich nicht raus, da bleibt nur schaufeln baggern usw. 
mach mal Klick 
 Siehe 2.6 
http://www.teichwirt.homepage.eu/der_teich_und_seine_fische_60334903.html


----------



## Wallerschreck (2. November 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Ich habe im letzten Jahr ein sehr ähnliches Projekt abgeschlossen.. 

1. Versuch:  Zunächst habe ich es auch einige Wochenenden lang mit der Schaufel versucht. 

2. Versuch: Nachdem ich das Schaufeln wegen hoffnungslos schlechten Fortschritts aufgegeben habe versuchten wir es mit einem Allradtraktor und Schaufel. Der Plan war mit dem Traktor den Schlamm von der Mitte ans Ufer zu schieben und dort mit dem Minibagger am Ufer aufzusetzen und trocken zu lassen

3.  Versuch: Nachdem wir den sofort feststeckenden Traktor wieder geborgen hatten akzeptierte ich die Notwendigkeit schweren Gerätes 

Also orderte ich einen großen Kettenbagger (24 Tonnen glaube ich) der hat sich erst mal mit sogen. "Knollschlag" eine Einfahrt in den Teich gemacht um überhaut sicher hinein und hinaus fahren zu können. Dann hat er von innen heraus den Schlamm zunächst aus dem Teich und dann vom Ufer in einen Kipper befördert. Mir ist beim Zuschauen schon schlecht geworden. Das sollte nur ein sehr erfahrener Baggerfahrer machen denn der Grund sackt mitunter völlig unerwartet ab und der Bagger droht dabei umzukippen. "mein" Fahrer hat sich dann immer rechtzeitig mit der Schaufel abgefangen aber der hat auch jahrzehntelange Erfahrung. Wenn man das als Laie versucht besteht da meiner Meinung nach Lebensgefahr.

Zwischendurch mussten wir trotz Sommer und längerer Trockenphase mehrere Tage Pause einlegen damit der Grund neu durchtrocknen konnte weil die Soße sonst einfach wieder von der Schaufel gelaufen wäre. Unglaublich was da an Wasser im Schlamm gespeichert ist und dann zu Tage tritt wenn man da abträgt.

Nachdem der Teich endlich leer war habe ich vom selben Bagger dann noch eine ordentliche Uferbefestigung aus Feldsteinen aufschütten lassen da das Ufer mir arg danach aussah irgendwann in den Teich abzurutschen jetzt wo der stützende Schlamm weg war.

Alles in Allem war es ein erfolgreiches Projekt da ich dieses Jahr meine ersten eigens aufgezogenen Forellen in meinem Teich "ernten" konnte und auch viel Spaß mit dem Teich habe. Allerdings hat mich das ganze mehrere tausend € gekostet was ich am Anfang meiner Aktion so niemals gedacht hätte.

immerhin sage ich mir dass ich eine gute Tat vollbracht habe |rolleyes denn die verlandete Schlammpfütze ist wieder ein richtig schönes Gewässer in dem sich neben meinen Refos auch Frösche angesiedelt haben. In meinem Vorfluterbecken habe ich sogar ein paar kleine Bachforellen entdeckt die wohl über den Zulauf in meine Anlage eingewandert sind :m


----------



## ZX Biker (23. November 2016)

Guten Morgen,
Keine Sorge ich habe nicht aufgehört. War wie angekündigt nur auf Dienstreise. 
Am WE habe ich es leider nur ca 2 Stunden geschafft ein bisschen Schlamm zu schaufeln. 
Nächstes Wochenende sind wir wieder zu zweit dabei. 

Aber ich durfte feststellen, dass aufgrund des Regens deutlich mehr Wasser durch den Teich läuft. Wäre auch kein Problem den Teich damit zu füllen. 
https://youtu.be/9IxRbMLpkXA

So sieht der Teich aus, wenn ich das Wehr nur 20 Min zu gemacht habe. 

Das hat mich sehr gefreut. 

Das Bild im Anhang zeigt den dauerhaften Durchfluss ohne jegliches anstauen. Das kann sich schon sehen lassen denke ich. 




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZX Biker (23. November 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Die Frage ist nun nur in welcher Reihenfolge wir weiter schaufeln. 
Den Bachlauf so lassen wie er ist und erstmal vom Rand zur Mitte hin graben? Oder am Teichrand, quasi den kürzesten Weg entlang, einen großen Graben ziehen damit der Rest trocken läuft?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alex1860 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Weiß nicht ob das klappen würde, aber kann mir vorstellen dass bei dem Durchfluss den du zurzeit hast es von selber abträgt wenn du es mit der Schaufel nur auflockern würdest, quasi reinstechen auflockern und von deinem Bach selber abtragen lassen, oder verstopft dir dann dein Abfluss? Denke so wäre es zumindest in der Zeit in der der Bach viel Wasser führt entspannter zu arbeiten  Sollte das nicht hinhauen würde ich persönlich erst den Bachlauf tiefer graben dass in der Mitte besser bzw. zumindest ein bisschen tiefer trocknen kann. 
auf jeden fall viel erfolg weiterhin bei deinem projekt 
lg


----------



## oberfranke (23. November 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Den Gedanken mit der "Wasserkraft" habe ich auch. 
 Den Teich mal komplett anstauen und dann den Stöpsel ziehen. 
 Das Wasser müsste meines Erachtens doch ne Menge mit rausspülen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (23. November 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Ich beneide dich um die Möglichkeit, das ist ein sehr schöner Flecken Erde.

Ich würde nicht wieder anstauen, weil es um so länger dauert, das Material wieder abtrocknen zu lassen. Denn so lässt es sich besser graben. Und der Erfolg durch das Wasser den Schlamm zu entsorgen sehe ich skeptisch, das Wasser hat es zugelassen, das sich der Schlamm absetzt, da wird sich nur wenig abtragen lassen.

Ich wünsche dir weiter viel Erfolg.


----------



## ZX Biker (23. November 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Ich habe große Zweifel, dass die Erde ausgespült wird. Läuft seit Tagen schon so durch, hat sich nix verändert. 

In dem Video sieht man, dass das Wasser angestaut war. Hat etwa 20 min gedauert und noch länger um wieder leer zu laufen. Dabei wurde aber auch nicht wirklich etwas mitgespült. 

Denke das kann vernachlässigt werden. 

Schaufeln heißt die Devise. Nur eben in welcher Vorgehensweise?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ossipeter (23. November 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Du darfst auch nicht mit "Entspülen" den Schlamm in den Vorfluter einbringen! Das ist gesetzlich nicht erlaubt. Da hat es schon Verurteilungen gegeben. Pass dahingehend bitte auf.


----------



## ZX Biker (29. November 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Etwas durchspülen ist nahezu unmöglich. Mit etwas nachhelfen geht mal eine Schaufel Schlamm durch das Rohr, das war's aber auch. Das bringt nichts. 

Am WE haben wir einen neuen kleinen Graben durch den Teich gezogen. Damit fließt das Wasser auf kürzestem Wege direkt durch den Teich. Der Rest soll etwas trocknen. Mal schauen ob es wirklich so viel bringt wie erhofft. 
Bei dem Bild im Anhang war der neue Graben gerade fertig. Noch läuft dort links das Wasser, ein paar Minuten später war es links aber "trocken" und rechts lief das Wasser auf kürzestem Wege durch.

Ich bin momentan am überlegen, ob es nicht einfacher wäre das Wehr leicht zu erhöhen. Die Böschungen sind großteils jetzt schon mehr als hoch genug.
Die flacheren Stellen am Rand würde ich natürlich noch erhöhen und befestigen. 

Damit wäre zwar der Schlamm weiterhin am Grund, der Teich aber trotzdem etwas tiefer. 

Ggf. lässt sich der Schlamm am Teichgrund durch genügend Sauerstoff Zufuhr sogar mit den Jahren abbauen. 

Was haltet ihr von der Idee?
Oder würden Tiere im Wasser trotzdem durch den vielen Faulschlamm im Wasser kaputt gehen?





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deep Down (29. November 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Hört man etwa etwas von erster Resignation? Das will sicher keiner hoffen!
Das Brachliegenlassen sollte schon was bringen. Kalken noch mehr.

Vllt noch ein paar Querkanäle rein. Kommt mehr Luft ran und das Wasser läuft noch besser ab.

Den Aushubschlamm aus dem neuen Graben hättest Du aber gleich mal weiter weg abtransportieren sollen. So bleibt er im Teich und rutscht wieder rein!

Ansonsten ist die Massnahme mit dem kürzen Bachlauf aber richtig gut!


----------



## ZX Biker (29. November 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Was ich haben will ist ein schöner Teich. 
Vielleicht ist es sogar die bessere Variante den Teich etwas höher anzulegen. Damit wäre das Ablaufrohr vom Wehr nämlich wirklich an der tiefsten Stelle. 
Ansonsten ist es wieder nur auf Teichmitte. Tiefenwasser ableiten also nicht möglich. 


Und den Schlamm weiter weg schaffen ist in meinen Augen nicht nötig. Was du auf dem Bild rechts im Vordergrund siehst liegt dort trotz starker Regenfälle seit über 8 Wochen. 

Die etwas breitere Stelle vom Graben kurz vorm Ende haben wir schon vor 8 Wochen geschaufelt. Ist über einen Meter tief. 

Mit Kalken habe ich leider überhaupt keine Erfahrung. Wenn du dich damit auskennst gerne mehr Infos! Den Kalk einfach drauf streuen? Quasi oben auf das Laub, dass jetzt im Herbst gefallen ist oder sollte der Kalk unter gegraben werden?

Die obersten ~10cm des Matsches sehen eher schon nach Erde aus, darunter kommt dann der tief schwarze Faulschlamm. Muss der Kalk nicht direkt auf dem Faulschlamm?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZX Biker (29. November 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Ich habe zwar rechtlich nicht viel Ahnung von der Thematik, hab mich aber trotzdem gefreut, dass wir im Schrank noch ein Schreiben haben, dass uns das Staurecht am Fluss gibt. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taxidermist (29. November 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Du scheinst immer noch die schlechte Idee zu haben, den Schlamm in den Bach zu spülen.
Bereits im Beitrag #19, 2te Seite habe ich erklärt, dass diese Maßnahme den Bach biologisch töten wird.
Das sowas zudem verboten ist sollte klar sein, egal wie bequem dir diese "Lösung" erscheint.
Im schlimmsten Fall (Fischsterben) werden da auch Regressforderungen des Bewirtschafters des Baches, b.z.w. der Hunte auf dich zukommen.
Der Verursacher wird nicht so schwer zu ermitteln sein!
Also schaufeln, oder baggern, bitte.
Es ist (war) ja mal ein privater Spassteich, welcher nicht gewerblich genutzt wurde und somit auch gefüttert wurde, sonst wäre der Schlamm sogar noch Sondermüll, den du kostenpflichtig entsorgen müsstest.
So kannst du ihn aber wohl in der Landschaft (auf deinem Grund) verklappen, immerhin!

Jürgen


----------



## ZX Biker (29. November 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Lies doch bitte meine Beiträge einfach nochmal. Habe nicht vor das durchzuspülen. Habe sogar geschrieben, dass das nicht funktioniert. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taxidermist (29. November 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Was mir noch einfällt zur Arbeitsleichterung, du könntest dir eine Seilzugschaufel kaufen, leihen, konstruieren.
Eine Motorwinde mit Kupplung wird dabei nötig sein, sowie Umlenkrollen, Seile u.s.w..
Zum Schlammspülen, besser so, dass du dich von der Idee verabschiedet hast!
Ansonsten wünsche ich noch gutes Gelingen!

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (29. November 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Was mir noch einfällt zur Arbeitsleichterung, du könntest dir eine Seilzugschaufel kaufen, leihen, konstruieren.
> Eine Motorwinde mit Kupplung wird dabei nötig sein, sowie Umlenkrollen, Seile u.s.w..
> Zum Schlammspülen, besser so, dass du dich von der Idee verabschiedet hast!
> Ansonsten wünsche ich noch gutes Gelingen!
> ...



Hallo Jürgen,

hast du dazu mal einen Link? ich habe sowas noch nicht gesehen, was auch nur im geringsten für diese Dimension ausgelegt wäre.

Ich denke man wird um die Kombination Bagger und Handarbeit nicht herum kommen.


----------



## Taxidermist (29. November 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Hallo Frank

Leider habe ich dazu keinen Link, ja ich weiß nicht mal ob der Begriff richtig ist?
Allerdings kenne ich Kieswerke und Betonmischstationen die solche  Dinger in stationärer Form nutzen., aber dort läuft keiner hinter der gezogenen Schaufel her?
In früheren Zeiten konnte man diese auch auf Baustellen finden, werdenn wohl in Zeiten von Minibagger und Co. nicht mehr genutzt.
Wenn ich Seilzugschaufel google, dann kommen Seilzugbaggerschaufeln, welch aber nicht gemeint sind?
Eventuell fällt jemand anderes ein Begriff ein der brauchbare Egebnisse bringt?

Jürgen


----------



## NaabMäx (29. November 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Uuu, schweres Gerät, willst das in einzetleilen antransportieren und vorort zusammen schweißen. Das Zeug wiegt wohl was, das man nicht so einfach tragen kann. Eine anfahrt ist ja nicht möglich.

Mehr schaufeln, und mit ein paar Kasten Bier und Brotzeit die helfenden Freunde locken.
Wenn das Wetter so weiter geht, kann man das Zeug rauslutschen.:q

Mauer aufstocken? Das kannst wohl nur du entscheiden.
#c

mfg
NM


----------



## ZX Biker (5. Dezember 2016)

Bin diese Wochenende nur rund 2 Stunden zum schaufeln gekommen, habe aber zu Weihnachten rund 2 Wochen frei, da werde ich sicherlich h die ein oder andere Stunde nochmal in den Teich investieren.

Mit leichtem Bodenfrost lässt es sich sehr gut arbeiten. Man sinkt nicht so schnell ein und der Schlamm hat festere Konsistenz, die sich ähnlich wie Erde schaufeln lässt. 

Der Plan ist aktuell weiterhin so viel wie möglich aus dem Teich raus zu holen. Der Schlamm häufe ich an der flacheren Uferseite an und nutze ihn als Grundfutter des Ufers. Wenn eine entsprechende Höhe und Tiefe erreicht ist werde ich das ganze mit einer Steinpakung und Pflanzen mit gutem Wurzelwerk befestigen.
Erwarte somit einer durchschnittliche Wassertiefe von min 1m.

Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja sogar durch gute Sauerstoffzufuhr den Schlamm später unter Wasser weiter abzubauen. Aber das ist noch gerne Zukunftsmusik und eher die Definition eines Idealzustandes. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nidderauer (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*



ZX Biker schrieb:


> Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja sogar durch gute Sauerstoffzufuhr den Schlamm später unter Wasser weiter abzubauen.


 
 Der Schlamm baut sich oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche viel besser ab bzw. wird zu Humus. Wenn das Zeug eintrocknet bilden sich tiefe Risse, sodass da auch genügend Sauerstoff ins Innere des Modderhaufens gelangt.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## ZX Biker (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Ob es wirklich eintrocknet weiß ich nicht, es friert auf jeden Fall durch. Die obersten ~20cm sind bereits abgebaut. Darunter kommt schwarzer stinkender Schlamm in dem die Blätter noch deutlich zu sehen sind. 

Du meinst also, dass es besser ist den Teich noch etwas länger brach liegen zu lassen? Ich habe dabei keine Erfahrungen, kann mir das aber irgendwie noch nicht vorstellen. Hätte als Laie vermutet, dass es sich besser abbaut, wenn es unter Wasser ist und ggf. sogar leicht aufgewirbelt wird.

Ich schaufle erstmal soweit ich kann die obersten 20cm weg, damit an den Rest an die frische Luft dran kommt. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nidderauer (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*



ZX Biker schrieb:


> Du meinst also, dass es besser ist den Teich noch etwas länger brach liegen zu lassen? Ich habe dabei keine Erfahrungen, kann mir das aber irgendwie noch nicht vorstellen. Hätte als Laie vermutet, dass es sich besser abbaut, wenn es unter Wasser ist und ggf. sogar leicht aufgewirbelt wird.


 
 Brach liegen lassen allein bringt auch nicht viel, wenn es da immer wieder Wasser vom Graben her reinzieht. Im Grunde genommen kannste den Wasserstand im Graben, als Wasserstand im Schlamm annehmen, durch Kapillarwirkungen zieht es das Wasser aber dann tatsächlich noch höher hinauf.

 Wenn ich bisher bei Entschlammungen vom Verein dabei war bzw. am eigenen Teich selbstgemacht habe, dann das Zeug immer raus auf die sonst immer trockene Wiese. Ab und zu etwas Regen von oben ist nicht schlimm, aber von unten darf kein Wasser anstehen. Dann geht das ruckzuck mit der Zersetzung. Unter Wasser ist die Zersetzung ein ziemlich schwieriges Unterfangen.

 Hab da auch schon mit Kalk, etc. versucht, die Zersetzung zu beschleunigen, das war aber auch nicht wirklich der Bringer. Solange der Schlamm im Wasser steht ist da kaum eine Verbesserung möglich.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## ZX Biker (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Ich schmeiße alles was ich raus hole ja aktuell ans Ufer um dies ein wenig zu erhöhen. Bin mal gespannt wie viel das wirklich weniger wird.

Ich verstehe deinen Gedankengang bezüglich Wasserstand im Schlamm, die Frage wäre jedoch wie ich dies vermeide.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hezaru (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Rein organische Masse wie Blätter, Holz, Pflanzenreste kann sich Abbauen, Sand und Erde nicht.
Der Graben sieht ja schon mal ganz gut aus.
Aber ohne Bagger hab ich echt Mitleid.
Weitere Möglichkeiten sind Abfluss tiefer setzen und Stauhöhe erhöhen.
Reschpeckt welchen Einsatz du da Aufwendest.#6


----------



## Deep Down (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Die Schlammauflage ist ja noch mächtig gewaltig! Da hilft nur stoisches schachten, schachten, schachten! Besorg Dir schonmal ein paar Bohlen und Schubkarren, irgendwann ist das Rauswerfen nicht mehr möglich und der "Damm" am Rand sollte auch nicht der Alpenhauptkamm werden. Der geht sonst als Mure wieder rein ins mühsam ausgekehlte Tal! 
Am Miestesten wird das Moderloch (tiefste Stelle mit dem Grünbewuchs drauf) werden. Das hält am Längsten das Wasser!


----------



## Hezaru (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Ups, nochwas
Wegen Abfluss tiefer legen.
Wenn du hinter deinem Mönch noch deutlich Gefälle hast macht es auch Sinn dein Abflussrohr tiefer zu setzen.
Den Mönch danach von unten ansaugen lassen, daduch zieht es absinkendes Material das sich an der tiefsten Stelle vor dem Mönch ablagern würde hinaus.
Das ist nicht verboten. Dein Teich ist ja letztendlich nichts anderes als ein Absetzbecken in einen Bach gebaut.


----------



## ZX Biker (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Weiß schon, dass ich mir da einiges vorgenommen habe. Aber ich hab ja Zeit. Mal schauen wie viel ich in meinem Urlaub schaffe.

Und es stimmt schon, dass das mit dem rauswerfen nicht mehr so einfach geht. Merke ich an manchen stellen schon. Schubkarre geht aber nur solange gut wie es gefroren ist. Ansonsten ist die auch im Schlamm verschwunden.
Musste am vorletzten Wochenende doch tatsächlich geschlagene 15 Minuten den Gummistiefel meines Kollegen ausbuddeln.

Wenn ich die Ufer zu hoch schaufle komme ich am Ende selber nicht mehr raus aus dem Loch. [emoji23]

Wehr höher war auch meine Idee, habe ich letzte Woche schonmal angesprochen. Denke, dass ich das auch tun werde. Nur dazu muss eben das Ufer auf der einen Seite erstmal noch höher. 

Das Ablassrohr tiefer setzen wird nix. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deep Down (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Damit die Schubkarre nicht einsinkt, soll sie ja auf den Bohlen fahren!


----------



## oberfranke (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Wie weit kannst du den mit nem Auto an den Teich ranfahren? 

 Ich bin immer noch der Überzeugung das ein Bagger das sinnvollste ist. 
 Auch vom Ufer aus hast du ne Reichweite bis ca 3,90m.


----------



## ZX Biker (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Auch Bohlen versinken [emoji23]

Aber mit dem Frost wird alles besser. 
Mit dem Auto komme ich gar nicht dran. Natürlich wäre ein Bagger das einfachste, da stimme ich dir zu. Haben wir aber schon diskutiert. Bagger kommt leider nicht an den Teich dran. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## oberfranke (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Im Beitrag 37 auf dem 4 Bild sieht man doch im Hintergrund ne Wiese und da am Waldrand ist doch ein Weg. 
 Das muss doch machbar sein einen Bagger dahin zu bekommen. 
 Hast du evtl nen Bekannten der Erfahrung hat mit Baumaschinen und der sich das mal  vor Ort anschaut.  Auch wenn du nen Tag Wegebau betreiben musst, sparst du in der Endabrechnung richtig viel Zeit. 
 Bin zwar auch nicht vom Fach, habe aber schon so Teile an die unmöglichsten Orte gebracht. 
 Wenn es nicht so weit wäre, würde ich mir die Sache mal  vor Ort anschauen.  
 Ich weiß auf Bildern schaut es oftmals viel einfacher aus als es ist.


----------



## ZX Biker (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Wenn das kleine Wörtchen wenn nicht wär...

Haken an der Sache ist ganz einfach, dass die Wiese nicht uns gehört und der Bauer sich strikt weigert jemanden dort drauf zu lassen. 
Thema Bagger ist schon mehrfach durchdiskutiert.

Ich denke es wird dabei bleiben, dass ich von Hand schaufeln muss. So spare ich mir auf jeden Fall das Fitnessstudio! [emoji16]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Das schaffst du schon.

Die Holländer haben es auch geschafft.

Wünsche dir viel Erfolg.


----------



## Pollack 10 (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Hallo, 
habe so etwas auch schon einmal erlebt/gemacht.
Hat letztendlich aber fast 2 Jahre gedauert.
Die besten Fortschritte habe ich dabei in den trockenen Jahreszeiten gemacht. In dieser Zeit kannst du die Böschungen mit dem Aushub auch viel leichter/besser mit dem Aushub modellieren.
Du mußt dabei natürlich viel Geduld/Zeit mitbringen.

Gruß
Helmut


----------



## Dingsi (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Na es gibt doch hier so viele Interessierte.. Warum nicht mal nen Tag mithelfen (Natürlich müsste die Grundversorgung gesichert sein :q)?
Da sollte doch einiges zu schaffen sein..

@Thomas:
Wäre das nicht  mal nen schöner Bericht für dich und das Magazin?


----------



## ZX Biker (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Das wäre doch mal was. Getränke und Würstchen wären sicherlich drin!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Xeviltan (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Wäre es nicht so weit weg (>400km) würde ja gerne mal einen Tag vorbeikommen und mithelfen.
Ich denke auch, dass der Thread hier schon so viel Aufmerksamkeit hat, dass sie doch einige aus der Umgebung finden sollten.


----------



## bombe20 (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*



ZX Biker schrieb:


> Das wäre doch mal was. Getränke und Würstchen wären sicherlich drin!


veranstalte doch regelmäßige boardietreffen im plz-bereich 4. eintritt nur mit gummistiefeln und schaufel. :m

ich finde die sache ziemlich spannend, die du hier mit und teilst. ich wünsche dir gutes gelingen.


----------



## ZX Biker (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Hier ist auch noch PLZ Bereich 4.
Wenn sich hier eine Hand voll Leute fände wäre das eine tolle Sache. Ich würde es sehr begrüßen. 

Wäre sicherlich super fürs Forum. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dingsi (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Da hilft nur ne Rundfrage starten! :m


----------



## Alex1860 (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Leider zu weit weg sonst hätt i gern bei ein par Bierchen mit angepackt


----------



## cafechaos0 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Tach zusammen.
Wenn eine halbe Kraft auch hilft, wäre ich dabei.
Komme aus dem Grenzgebiet NRW/NS.
Schaufel und Spaten vorhanden.

LG.Klaus
:m


----------



## ZX Biker (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Auch halbe Kräfte wären hilfreich. Aber noch hält sich hier ja die Begeisterung in Grenzen. 

Ich schaufle aber trotzdem weiter.
Anbei ein paar Bilder der letzten Wochen.

Nach Weihnachten geht es weiter. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZX Biker (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Auch der Wasserzufluss ist momentan ganz gut. 

Es juckt schon so ein bisschen in den Fingern das Wasser bald mal aufzustauen. Habe aber Bedenken, dass das neue Ufer noch nicht hält. Denke das muss erst noch etwas brach liegen und im Frühjahr etwas von Pflanzen durchwurzelt werden. 
Außerdem wäre dann alles was ich jetzt langsam austrocknen lasse wieder nass. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kaffeefreund (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Wenn ich mir die Bilder so ansehe, befürchte ich ja, dass du das Gelände auf lange Sicht so nicht "trockener" bekommst, solange der Bach da auch weiter durchfließt. 
Frage an die Profis: Wär's nicht sinnvoll, das laufende Wasser für die Zeit der Arbeiten durch ein Rohr/Drainage durch das Gelände zu leiten? Sonst sickert doch immer die Hälfte des Wassers wieder in den Boden. ;+


----------



## LenSch (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Finde Projekt super und lese gerne mit! Bitte dran bleiben und weiter berichten ;-)


----------



## Ossipeter (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Solange das Zuflusswasser im Graben bleibt und sich nicht mit dem links und rechts befindlichem Schlamm vernetzt wird es zum Schlammabbau führen. Wenn dann die Witterung es zulässt, heißt längere Frostperioden und niederschlagsarme Zeiten, dann brauchst du zumindest nur noch die hälfte rausschaufeln.


----------



## ZX Biker (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Ich hoffe ihr hattet alle ein frohes Weihnachtsfest!

Nach Frost sieht das Wetter aktuell im Norden wirklich nicht aus. Aber noch hat der Winter ja etwas Zeit. 

Ich war heute wieder 2 Stunden am Teich. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZX Biker (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Und noch 3 Bilder


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## phirania (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Schon einiges geschafft...#6
Aber noch reichlich Arbeit.


----------



## ZX Biker (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Der Plan ist es das Ufer noch etwas dicker zu machen. Hoch genug ist es (bis auf einen Durchgang) schon überall. 
Danach etwas festklopfen und bis zum Frühjahr trocknen lassen.
Danach soll Gras draus gesägt werden damit es etwas durchwurzelt wird und nicht sofort abreißt. Wenn das fertig ist wird angestaut.
Mal schauen wie viel Schlamm ich bis dahin raus bekomme. Noch geht es, weil ich den Schlamm werfen kann. Aber noch einen Meter weiter rein und das geht nicht mehr gut. Schubkarre ist bei dem matschigen Boden nicht. Mal schauen was ich mir da noch überlege.
Vielleicht finden sich ja in Frühjahr zu den waren Tagen ein paar Freiwillige, die für Wurst und Bier wohl helfen würden. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## oberfranke (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Besorg dir ein paar Schaltafeln und ein paar Bohlen, dann kannst du dir nen Weg für die Schubkarre bauen.


----------



## ZX Biker (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Die alten Zaunlatten dienen jetzt schon als Unterlage für den sicheren Stand. Auf kurz oder lang müssen die auch für die Schubkarre her halten. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deep Down (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Immer schön stur weiter schachten! Das zahlt sich alles aus!

Kannste den modrigen Teil, da wo jetzt noch Wasser steht, entwässern?


----------



## ZX Biker (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Ich habe schon mehrmals Gräben gezogen, damit das Wasser dort abläuft. Schlammt aber schnell wieder zu. 
Ist immer eine Harakiri Aktion mit mehreren Latten im Schlamm um dort überhaupt hin zu kommen.
Ich warte auf Frost. Dann ist der Modder begehbar und lässt sich gut Schaufeln. 
Solange weiter vom Rand aus in die Mitte hin schaufeln. 

Und es ist wirklich sehr stupide Arbeit. Anstrengend noch dazu. Aber es ist schön Ergebnisse zu sehen. Wasser fließt weiterhin reichlich durch. Und das auch ohne starke Regenfälle in letzter Zeit. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## kaffeefreund (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Solange du nicht zumindest einen Minischritt weiter in Richtung professionelleres Arbeiten gehst, z.B. durch Schalbretter als Zufahrtsweg etc., wird das eine sehr langwierige und anstrengende Aktion bleiben. Da ist viel Motivation gefragt. 

Aber ich bewundere durchaus deine Hartnäckigkeit, auch bei dem jetzigen Wetter. :m


----------



## wobbler68 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Hallo

Weiter so,schönes Vorhaben.

Du hast ja selbst geschrieben das nur ein kleiner Fußweg zu den Grundstück führt und deshalb nur ein Mini Bagger in frage kommt.
Warum das nicht nutzen um den Entwässerungsgraben tiefer und breiter zu machen.
Dann fällt der Rest besser trocken.


Lass eine Baufirma raus kommen und dir einen "Kostenvoranschlag" machen.
So weist du erst mal was zu machen wäre.
 Somit fällt das herum tüfteln/probieren weg.Das spart Kraft und viel Frust.
 Vielleicht sind da ja dann Ideen dabei die du noch gar nicht in Betracht gezogen hast.
Und gerade jetzt ist bei denen Saure Gurken Zeit.Da machen die dir ein Angebot ,welches du sonst so nicht bekommen würdest.#c


----------



## ZX Biker (15. Januar 2017)

Gestern kam mein Vater zu mir und meinte, dass der Teich voll ist. War schon ein paar Tage nicht mehr dort.
Also am nächsten Tag hin und siehe da, Stöcker hatten den Abfluss großen Teils zugesetzt, sodass mehr Wasser zu als abfloss.
Da eh alles unter Wasser stand habe ich mich nun dazu entschlossen den Teich mal zu fluten und zu schauen was passiert. 
So sieht es jetzt aus:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnwfkAhGUrU&feature=share

Ich habe mit Holzbrettern die zweite Wehrstufe zu gemacht. 
Auf dem Video sieht man, dass noch gut Wasser rein fließt und das Wehr noch ca 15cm bis Oberkante hat. Die sollte inzwischen erreicht sein. 
Hat übrigens nur 45 Minuten gedauert bis der Teich von normal leer (nur der Bach) bis zu dem Stand auf dem Video vollgelaufen ist. Also reichlich Wasser momentan. 

Anbei noch ein paar Bilder. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZX Biker (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Weitere Bilder
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZX Biker (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Wie gesagt es stand schon unter Wasser als ich angekommen bin. Der Ablauf saß zu. Da also eh schon alles wieder aufgeweicht war habe ich es auch einmal ganz aufgestaut. 




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Sorry, ich habe meinen Beitrag wieder gelöscht, weil ich mir wie ein Spielverderber vorkomme!
Dennoch für den Teich wäre es besser den Boden durchfrieren zu lassen!

Jürgen


----------



## ZX Biker (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Ich habe nun öfters schon davon gelesen, dass der Schlamm bei bestehenden Teichen durch Sauerstoffzufuhr unter Wasser abgebaut wurde.
Ein Schlauch mit kleinen Löchern ist schnell im Teich verlegt und am Boden befestigt.
Kompressor kann ich aus meinem alten Kühlschrank ausbauen.
Strom zum Teich, Kompressor witterungsfest eingepackt und ab geht es mit reichlich Luft durch den Teich. 

Was hältst du, oder auch der Rest davon?

Und so schlimm war dein Teich auch nicht. Dass das Durchfrieren lassen die bessere Variante ist ist mir auch bewusst. So war auch der Plan. Nur saß nun mal der Abfluss zu und das Wasser stand überall. Das konnte ich dann auch nicht mehr ändern. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZX Biker (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Niemand Erfahrung mit Schlammabbau durch Sauerstoffeintrag der Druckluft?

Wenn ich dazu Google befrage wird immer wieder vom s.g. Drausy System gesprochen. Ist meines Erachtens das selbe Prinzip. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deep Down (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Schade, dass Du der Versuchung verfallen bist, den Teich auch noch ganz aufzustauen! Das wirft Dich zeitlich zurück!

Da stimme ich Jürgen vollumfänglich zu. Durchfrieren lassen, wäre besser gewesen!

So haste erkennbar jetzt wieder ein schönes Moderloch!

Die Luftmethode ist doch aber nur ne Notlösung für Fälle die schlechtere Voraussetzungen haben, wie Du mit Deinem ablassbaren Teich. Solchen Schlammschichten trägt man in Deinem Fall damit jedenfalls nicht ab.


----------



## ZX Biker (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Wie bereits mehrfach geschrieben war der Teich schon ohne mein Zutun überflutet da sich der Abfluss zugesetzt hat.
Es ist nicht der Plan den Teich nun dauerhaft so stehen zu lassen. 

Was heißt denn 'solche Schlammschichten'? Ich denke wenn das System funktioniert ist es doch nur eine Frage der Zeit bis sich der Schlamm abbaut.
Ich kann jedoch auch nur von den paar im Netz auffindbaren Berichten sprechen, daher war hier meine Frage ob schon jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht hat und mir aus erster Hand zukommen lassen kann.

WENN das System funktioniert wäre es eine schöne Alternative für die Zeit zu der ich nicht am Teich arbeiten kann. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Bei uns (Bad Rappenau, Römersee) hat ein Angelverein eine solche Anlage in Betrieb.
Die erforderliche Pumpe wird über Solarstrom betrieben und hat mit Instalation sowie Verlegung der Rohre ca. 15000 € gekostet.
Viel Geld für ein etwa 0,5 ha großes Gewässer!
Die Chance den Schlamm kostenfrei abzubauen, hast du ja mit dem Anstauen des Teiches vertan.
Anstatt das sich stauende Wasser wieder abzulassen, hast du es ja noch weiter angestaut.
Für mich völlig unverständlich und Spielerei!
Wenn du jetzt ablässt wird der Abbaueffekt wohl nur noch unvollständig ablaufen, weil der Schlamm durch eine Eisplatte isoliert wird?
Wie schon in meinem gelöschten Beitrag geschrieben, empfehle ich dringend Lektüre von Fachliteratur, um dir überhaupt mal die Zusammenhänge klar zu machen!

Jürgen


----------



## ZX Biker (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Dieses System besteht meinem Verständnis nach aus einem Kompressor und einem löchrigen Gartenschlauch. 
Das habe ich für 10€ selber gebaut. Kompressor aus einem alten Kühlschrank raus, Gartenschlauch gekauft, Ende abgedichtet und Löcher rein. Das Ganze am Boden versenken und dafür sorgen, dass es nicht wieder auftreibt.

Achja und bei uns ist es nicht so kalt, dass Eis auf dem Teich wäre.
Der Schnee der auf den Bildern zu sehen ist war der erste des Winters und nur 2h nach dem Foto schon wieder verschwunden. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## HardcoreFlyfisher (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Nur kurz ein technischer Einwand.
Der Kompressor wird nur Kurz laufen, da er nicht in einem geschlossenen Kreislauf mit Öl verbaut ist.
Zudem solltest du überlegen, ob du wirklich einen Kältekreislauf eines alten Kühlschranks öffnen und damit klimaschädliche Stoffe in nicht geringen Mengen freisetzen willst. Ganz zu schweigen von dem Restöl des Kompressors, das du in deinen Teich schiebst.
Manchmal ist es besser ein paar Schritte weiter zu denken.
Viele Grüße, 
Stephan


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Mach das mal mit dem alten Kühlkompressor und berichte!
Du glaubst doch wohl nicht ernsthaft, dass son Kühlkompressor soviel Druck aufbaut um etliche Meter Gartenschlauch zum blubbern zu bringen.
Der muss ja auch gegen den Wasserdruck arbeiten?
Das funktioniert vielleicht auf den ersten 3 Metern?
Aber probieren geht über studieren!

Jürgen

P.S.:und schon wieder gebe ich den "Spielverderber"!


----------



## ZX Biker (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Da mein Vater die Kühlschränke zu Massen vertreibt und alte zurücknimmt und repariert hat er stets auch bereits ausgebaute Kompressoren auf Lager liegen. Ich denke diesen "klimaschädlichen" Faktor eingehen zu können.

In der Garage nutze ich einen alten Kompressor um dauerhaft Druckluft zu haben. Das gute Stück schafft 10 Bar. Ich denke, dass die ausreichend sein sollten um bei der Wassertiefe auch mehr Meter Schlauch mit Luft zu versorgen. Bei Drausy lese ich, dass mit einem Druck von 1 bis 2 Bar gearbeitet wird.

Ich frage mich jedoch nur, ob es wirklich so einfach ist. Luft auf Gewässerboden und der Schlamm wird abgebaut klingt mir zu simpel. Ich hätte aber natürlich nichts dagegen wenn dem wirklich so wäre.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Also da bin ich wirklich erstaunt, 10 Bar ist mal ne Hausnummer!

Zur Erklärung; durch das Einbringen von Sauerstoff in den Schlamm werden die bis dahin anaeroben Bakterien durch aerobe Bakterien ersetzt und nur die letzteren bauen den Schlamm ab!
Gleicher Effekt wird erzielt, wenn der zuvor entwässerte Schlamm durchfriert und dabei aufbricht.
Der Schlamm bricht auf und aerobe Bakterien können ihr Werk angehen.
Zunächst bist du dies auch richtig angegangen, durch ziehen von Gräben wird der Schlamm vorbereitet und entwässert, denn Schlamm besteht zu 80% aus Wasser.

Jürgen


----------



## zokker (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Also da bin ich wirklich erstaunt, 10 Bar ist mal ne Hausnummer!



Bloß Volumen bringen die kleinen Dinger nicht all zu viel. Wenn da die ersten fünf Löcher blubbern, ist Schluss mit Druck.


----------



## ZX Biker (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Das ist richtig. Da muss ich mir noch was überlegen.
Aber wo ein Wille, da ein Weg.

Wenn das Prinzip funktioniert findet sich auch dafür eine Lösung. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZX Biker (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Nein, mit guten Fahrkünsten  von einer Seite aus erreichbar. 
Habe es auch schon mit einer Stromseilwinde am Baum versucht.
Ging nicht wirklich gut. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deep Down (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die Chance den Schlamm kostenfrei abzubauen, hast du ja mit dem Anstauen des Teiches vertan.
> Anstatt das sich stauende Wasser wieder abzulassen, hast du es ja noch weiter angestaut.
> Für mich völlig unverständlich und Spielerei!
> Wenn du jetzt ablässt wird der Abbaueffekt wohl nur noch unvollständig ablaufen, weil der Schlamm durch eine Eisplatte isoliert wird?



Zieh daher sofort wieder den "Stöpsel"! 
Bis zum Einsetzen der Wachstumsperiode Ende März/April haste noch Zeit überhaupt was zu erreichen.

Ausschachten ist eben unbequem und lästig. Aber wie schon mehrfah geschrieben, ein paar Arbeitsbohlen als Weg und da sinkt auch nichts mehr ein!  

Die Luftzufuhrgeschichte als bequeme Alternative kannste vergessen!


----------



## ZX Biker (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Das kann ich vergessen weil?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## feko (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*



ZX Biker schrieb:


> Dieses System besteht meinem Verständnis nach aus einem Kompressor und einem löchrigen Gartenschlauch.
> Das habe ich für 10€ selber gebaut. Kompressor aus einem alten Kühlschrank raus, Gartenschlauch gekauft, Ende abgedichtet und Löcher rein. Das Ganze am Boden versenken und dafür sorgen, dass es nicht wieder auftreibt.
> 
> Achja und bei uns ist es nicht so kalt, dass Eis auf dem Teich wäre.
> ...





Schlamm,ev sogar faulschlamm durch duckluft aufzuwirbeln zwecks schlammabbau ist das falsches was man machen kann.
Musste unser Verein auch feststellen.
Vg


----------



## Deep Down (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Und dann grab endlich mal links diese "weiße" Bank im Teich vor dem Ablauf weg, die behindert jeglichen Abfluß aus diesem Moderloch! Das bleibt sonst ewig nen Frosch- und Molchrefugium!

Warum Du die Luftgeschichte vergessen kannst? Weil das ebenso ne sinnlose Spielerei ist, wie die derzeitigen Wasserspiele!


----------



## ZX Biker (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Meinst du das links auf dem Bild?
Das ist der Zulauf. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deep Down (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*



feko schrieb:


> Schlamm,ev sogar faulschlamm durch duckluft aufzuwirbeln zwecks schlammabbau ist das falsches was man machen kann.
> Musste unser Verein auch feststellen.
> Vg



Lass mich raten! Die dadurch hervorgerufenen Sauerstoffzehrung hat den Teich platt gemacht!

@ZXbiker
Egal, muss trotzdem weg!:g


----------



## willmalwassagen (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Bau ne Springbrunnenpupe ein und freue dich an der Fontäne und wenn dich mal eine Ente besucht.
Kannst ja noch ne Goldkarausche einsetzten. Die überlebt wenigstens bis sie ein Reiher entdeckt.


----------



## oberfranke (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*



ZX Biker schrieb:


> Nein, mit guten Fahrkünsten von einer Seite aus erreichbar.



Wenn man mit nen Traktor hinkommt- warum geht es dann mit nen Bagger nicht? Verstehe ich nicht. #c


----------



## cafechaos0 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Hallo.
Davon habe ich auch gehört.
Ich hatte dieselbe Idee, aber aus o.g. Gründen davon abgesehen.
Sauerstoff wird zwar zugeführt, aber es entstehen zu viel Faulgase.
LG.Klaus


----------



## ZX Biker (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Einen großen Traktor sicher nicht, ich Rede von 800kg Schmalspurtreckern.
Quasi die Größe eines Minibaggers.

@cafechaos0: wo ist denn das Problem mit den Faulgasen? Leben tut in dem Teich aktuell eh nichts was daran kaputt gehen könnte. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cafechaos0 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

@ ZX Biker.
Ich hatte zu der Zeit noch reichlich Fische drin, da wäre das schlecht.
Oh, jetzt kam gerade ein Seidenreiher zu Besuch.
LG.Klaus #q


----------



## ZX Biker (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Das stimmt. Faulgase + Fisch ist natürlich nicht gut.

Aber das Problem fällt bei mir ja weg.
Ich wüsste zu gerne ob das wirklich so funktioniert, denn dann würde ich das Thema angehen. 
Nur sind hier ja doch etwas widersprüchliche Aussagen unterwegs  


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Das oberflächliche EInbringen von Sauerstoff wird nicht viel bringen, denn das einlaufende Wasser wird auch bereits sauerstoffreich sein, und unter den Bedingungen ist der Teich ja verlandet.

Der abgebildete Holder wiegt etwa 800 Kilo und zusammen mit einer Umlenkrolle und einer elektrischen Winde reicht auch ein Kleintraktor.

Bei allen Maßnahmen sollte man den Bachlauf auch nicht vergessen, denn zu viel aufgewühltes Material macht den Lebewesen dort zu schaffen.

Ich finde das ist ein toller Tümpel, für Amphibien, eventuell mal eine Ringelnatter, ein paar Lauben, oder Moderlischen.

Und wenn dann mal ein Eisvogel zu beobachten ist, ist das doch klasse.

Zudem würde ich mal gezielt schauen, ob man ortsübliche Wasserpflanzen setzen kann. Die ziehen auch Nährstoffe aus dem Grund und durch Abtrag im Spätsommer entziehst du dem Teich Nährstoffe, neue  kommen ja nun ohne Bäume nicht mehr in dem Maße hinein.


----------



## Arenberger (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Hi, so habe ich es auch gemacht.
Meiner hat ca 400m2 es wuchs überall Binsen drin wollte sie rausbaggern lassen was mit der Größe vom Bagger nicht geklappt hat.
Nun habe ich ein teich voller heimischer Pflanzen und leider bims. Mit nem suoer rotfedern und moderlieschen biotp. Die Amphibien freuen sich und die eisvogel sind auch da  
Das finde ich auch wichtig der Natur was zurückzugeben!  
Gruß 
Hatte das Glück noch einen kleineren teich daneben zu entschlammen und paar Forellen ziehen da ihre Bahnen.


----------



## ZX Biker (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*



Testudo schrieb:


> Das oberflächliche EInbringen von Sauerstoff wird nicht viel bringen, denn das einlaufende Wasser wird auch bereits sauerstoffreich sein, und unter den Bedingungen ist der Teich ja verlandet.





Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Das Wehr stand die letzten Jahre meist offen, sodass das Wasser nur kurz durch den Teich geflossen ist, aber nie wirklich etwas drin war.

Ich weiß nicht ob ein solcher Sauerstoff Eintrag etwas bringt. Auch gut möglich, dass ich damit auf der Stelle rum trete.
Die Erklärung von Jürgen ist die, die ich auch im Netz zumeist dazu finde. Sie erscheint mir plausibel. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## oberfranke (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*



ZX Biker schrieb:


> Ich habe nun öfters schon davon gelesen, dass der Schlamm bei bestehenden Teichen durch Sauerstoffzufuhr unter Wasser abgebaut wurde.
> Ein Schlauch mit kleinen Löchern ist schnell im Teich verlegt und am Boden befestigt.
> Kompressor kann ich aus meinem alten Kühlschrank ausbauen.
> Strom zum Teich, Kompressor witterungsfest eingepackt und ab geht es mit reichlich Luft durch den Teich.
> ...


So ein Kühlschrankkompressor bringt zwar ne ordentliche Druckleistung, dass war´s aber dann auch schon. 
Die Literleistung pro Minute ist meines Erachtens viel wichtiger und die ist viel kleiner. -liegt bei etwa 20 Liter/Min. 
Beim den ersten paar Löchern wird zwar Luft rauskommen 
aber das war´s dann auch schon. 
Der Kompressor läuft auf voller Leistung und baut dabei so gut wie keinen Gegendruck auf, da die Luft sofort abgeblasen wird. 
Ob der Kompressor das lange mitmacht, keine Ahnung glaube es eher nicht. 

Raffe dich halt endlich mal auf und starte nen Versuch mit nem Minibagger mit langer Auslegung. Alles andere ist doch Spielerei und Zeitvergeudung. 
In der Zeit in der du hier von einem Experiment zum anderen startest wär das Projekt schon lange abgeschlossen. 
Du könntest mit nem Glas guten Whisky und ner Zigarillo auf der Bank sitzen und zufrieden ins Wasser schauen. 
Also mach jetzt und "komm mal in die Pötte"


----------



## ZX Biker (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Also der Kompressor ist präpariert. Ist erstmal einer Kühlschrankkompressor. Sollte der zu wenig Luft bringen kommt noch ein zweiter daneben. Irgendwo steht in der Werkstatt noch einer aus einer großen Kühltruhe, der bringt noch etwas mehr Leistung.

Als Schlauch habe ich aus dem Baumarkt 4 m 6mm Innendurchmesser genommen um vom Kompressor ins Wasser zu kommen und daran 30m Tropfbewässerungsschlauch gemacht.
Dieser hat auch 6mm Innendurchmesser. Ist eigentlich zur Minimalmengen Bewässerung gedacht, sollte für diesen Zweck aber auch ausreichend sein. Lochabstand ist 30cm und hält laut Verpackung einem Druck von 2 Bar stand. Also perfekte Grundvoraussetzung.

Nur für die Beschwerung habe ich noch keine Lösung. Wenn meine Rechnung passt brauche ich pro Meter etwa 100g Gewicht. Gibt es hier Ideen wie ich den Schlauch beschwere?

Ich weiß nicht ob und wie viel das nun wirklich bringt, aber was ich weiß ist, dass es dem Teich nicht schaden wird.
Probieren geht also über studieren.
Nach 1000 erfolglosen Versuchen eine marktreife Glühbirne zu entwickeln, sagte Edison: „Ich bin nicht gescheitert. Ich kenne jetzt 1000 Wege, wie man keine Glühbirne baut."

Und so sehe ich das auch.

Was ich leider zu meinem Bedauern feststellen musste ist, dass das Wehr um- oder unterspült ist. Und das leider gar nicht mal so wenig.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## oberfranke (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Baustahl und Kabelbinder.

 Mach doch mal Fotos vom unterspülten Wehr mit Umgebung- das könnte nämlich ein richtiges  Problem werden bzw sein.


----------



## thomas1602 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Ich glaube nicht dass dir das jetzt im Winter was bringt, da arbeiten doch keine Bakterien, oder was auch immer.

Wir haben an der Uni mal Versuche mit Biomüll gemacht, auch mit Sauerstoff/Luft, da brauchste aber um die 15-25°C für einen optimalen Abbau und dannach ist ja immer noch Zeuch da, was man Wegschaufeln muss. Bei uns war es aber ein genau definierter Behälter mit Einstecklanzen und Rührer. 

Du wirst schon Probleme mit der Luftverteilung haben, ein Schlauch mit Löchern reicht da bei weitem nicht. Deine Luft hat ja immer nur an der Blase Kontakt mit dem Schlöamm und da wird dann abgebaut, aber dein Teich ist ja etwas grösser. Dann dauert das ja auch, selbst mit einer perfekten Durchmischung und dauerhaften laufen der Lufteindüsung und Rühren hat bei uns so ein Versuch > 8 Wochen gedauert + das wir die richtigen Bakterien (zumindest von denen wir das geglaubt haben) reingetan haben.

Also so wirklich sehe ich mit der Luft Schwarz , imho verlierst du gerade Zeit zum durchfrieren deines Teiches und dann Wegschauffeln/Baggern.


----------



## ZX Biker (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Schaden wird es jetzt im Winter sicher nicht, also lege ich schon mal los. Aber noch ist das Ganze ja eh nicht verlegt. Glaube auch nicht, dass ich am nächsten Wochenende dazu komme.

8 Wochen wären kein optimal. Und wenn ich den Kompressor bis zum nächsten Winter laufen lasse. Wenn es wirklich etwas bringt wäre das das geringste Problem. 

Hänge mal ein Foto von dem Wasserdurchfluss bei geschlossenem Wehr an. Ist das beste Bild das ih aktuell zur Hand habe. Mache bei nächster Gelegenheit ein paar detaillierte Bilder. 

Das was auf der oberen Wehrstufe zu sehen ist ist nur Eis, oben ist das Wehr dicht. Nur unten, bzw. An den Seiten läuft Wasser vorbei. 















Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZX Biker (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Habe das Wasser übrigens auch wieder abgelassen. Nachdem ich mit einem Eimer heißem Wasser den Ablauf aufgetaut habe, dass sich der Riegel wenigstens halb öffnen lässt. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pollack 10 (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Das "unterspülen" tritt im Winter bei stärkerem Frost immer da auf, wo das Wehr bzw. der angrenzende Damm nicht ganz dicht war/ist.
Da hilft nach meiner Erfahrung nur konsequentes aufgraben und komplettes neues abdichten!

Helmut


----------



## Deep Down (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Geht es denn noch weiter?

Wenn ja, ne Motorschubkarre wäre es doch schon sehr hilfreich!!!


----------



## cafechaos0 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Soll ja wieder wärmer werden.
Dann geht es bestimmt weiter.#6


----------



## ZX Biker (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Halli hallo!

Natürlich geht es weiter. Die letzten paar Wochen standen nur ein paar andere Themen bei mir im Vordergrund. Haus und Hof bedurften etwas Pflege und ein neues Auto musste auch her. 
Nun habe ich noch 4 Tage zu arbeiten und dann gut eine Woche frei. ( da ist zwar Carneval in Damme, aber irgendwann werd ich auch zum Teich kommen [emoji16])


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZX Biker (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Guten Morgen,
Carneval ist gut überstanden. Nun war ich gestern mal beim Teich und musste mit erschrecken feststellen, dass er absolut voll ist.
Es läuft deutlich mehr Wasser hinein aus rauslaufen kann durch das kleine Rohr am Wehr. 
Werde mich also gleich in die Werkstatt begeben und den geplanten Kompressor fertig machen (bekommt noch eine kleine Umhausung).

Anbei ein paar Fotos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Franky (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Schneeschmelze und Regen tun ihr Werk...


----------



## ZX Biker (23. Februar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Als kleiner Nachtrag noch ein kurzes Video dazu:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovHC4rBm960&feature=share


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZX Biker (27. Februar 2017)

Hallo!

Da das Wasser nun im Teich steht und wir mit aktuell 16 grad auch keinen Frost mehr erwarten habe ich mein Belüftungssystem aufgestellt. 

https://youtu.be/khrLkehaG3U


Auf dem Video laufen 2 Kompressoren. Einer aus einem Kühlschrank, einer aus einer Gefriertruhe jeweils an ein Ende des Schlauchs angeschlossen.
An alle die, die gezweifelt haben:
Im ersten Anlauf habe ich nur den kleinen Kompressor laufen gehabt. Da kamen aus rund 20 von 30m Luftblasen. 
Ich vermute der große Kompressor schafft sogar die gesamte Länge.
Aktuell sind die Kompressoren so eingestellt, dass sie 15 min laufen und 30 Minuten abkühlen.
Bin leider in 2 Wochen erst wieder da. Dann kommt noch eine zweite Zeitschaltuhr dran, dass die beiden abwechseln laufen. 

Ich bin recht zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis, aber wieder erstaunt wie wenig 30m Belüftungsschlauch (plus 2x5m in Wasser rein) doch sind. 

Wie viel das wirklich bringt? Ich habe keine Ahnung. Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass es nicht schaden wird.
Ich kann mich dabei nur wieder auf das Zitat von Thomas Edisson berufen. 

In diesem Sinne bin ich gespannt und Berichte weiter. 

Noch zu ergänzen wäre: auf dem Video ist der Wasserstand noch nicht auf max. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Jetzt schon wieder der Spielverderber!
Die aeroben Bakterien, welche ja den Schlamm abbauen sollen, werden ein Intervall von Sauerstoffzufuhr nicht tolerieren.
Mit anderen Worten ist es, zumindest so wie es jetzt läuft, sinnlos!
Wenn dann muss das durchlaufen und auch dann brauchst du keine Wunder zu erwarten.
Aber dennoch immer wieder spannend was du zu berichten hast!

Jürgen


----------



## daci7 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Man müsste mMn die Schläuche auch wirklich in den Schlamm reinlegen - daraufgelegt wird da nicht viel passieren, schon garnicht bei den Wassertemperaturen momentan.
Was für Wasser speißt eigentlich deinen Teich, bzw. wie kommst du darauf, dass dieses Wasser nicht schon genug Sauerstoff gelöst hat?
Um einen besonders tiefen Teich und damit ein Problem mit sauerstofffreien Tiefenzonen scheint es ja nicht zu gehen


----------



## ZX Biker (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Hallo Jürgen,

Das musst du mir näher erklären. Ich verstehe es so, dass Schlamm durch Sauerstoff abgebaut wird. 
Schlamm + Sauerstoff = Faulgas(?) 
Durch den Abbauprozess sinkt der Sauerstoffgehalt. Mit jedem Zyklus den die Kompressoren laufen steigt er wieder. Nennen wir es also einen leicht schwankenden Sauerstoffgehalt. 
Aber bitte Klär mich auf wieso dem nicht so ist. 

Zur anderen Aussage:
Der Schlauch liegt direkt auf dem Schlamm. Ich denke die Bakterien sind auch in der Lage sich zu bewegen.
Gespeist wird der Teich durch einen Bach nicht allzu weit (geschätzt Max 1,5km) nach seiner Quelle.
Naja und die Frage wie ich darauf komme, dass zu wenig Sauerstoff gelöst ist ist eigentlich ganz einfach: es konnte sich eine dicke Schlammschicht aus unzersetztem Material aufbauen. 

Der Bachlauf im Teich verläuft aktuell direkt an einer Uferkante. Ich überlege diesen umzulegen um etwas Bewegung in den seichteren Teil des Gewässers (der Teil in dem auch der Schlauch verlegt ist) zu bekommen. 
Macht das Sinn?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Ich verstehe nicht, warum nicht einfach mal die Wasserparameter erfasst werden.

Ich bin mir sicher, das der Sauerstoffgehalt im Wasser schon recht hoch ist und dann kannst du Luft einblasen bis dir schwindelig wird, den die Sauerstoffmenge, die im Wasser gelöst wird, ist durch das Sauerstoffbindevermögen begrenzt. Und mehr geht da nicht. 

Hast du mal die Gewässergüte bestimmt?


----------



## ZX Biker (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Nein noch nicht. Aktuell, nach dem starken Regenfällen in der Region mag das durchaus möglich sein. Es gibt jedoch auch genug Zeit in der der Bach nur sehr wenig, bis im Hochsommer gar kein Wasser führt.



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## daci7 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Wie gesagt wird es nicht viel bringen das Wasser momentan mit Sauerstoff anzureichern - die Temperaturen sind einfach zu niedrig um die Bakterien jetzt nennenswert in Wallung zu bringen 
Und dazu kommt noch, dass mangelnder Sauerstoff nicht DIE Ursache für deinen Schlamm sein muss. Ehrlich gesagt halte ich das sogar für wenig wahrscheinlich. Stehende Gewässer sind nunmal per Definition Nährstofffallen - wenn man keine Nährstoffe entnimmt, dann bleiben die eben im Gewässer.
Besonders schnell und schlimm ist das bei solchen Kleinstgewässern mit viel Blatteintrag. 
Übrigens würde dein Schlamm sich durch aerobe Zersetzung nicht in Luft auslösen.


----------



## smithie (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Ich sehe das wie daci.

Die Bakterien bräuchten schon 8 Grad oder mehr Wassertemperatur, damit sie arbeiten.

Deine Gleichung oben heißt eigentlich: Schlamm + O2 = gelöste Nährstoffe
Im Sommer kannst Du Dir mit der Belüftung schlimmstenfalls auch eine Algenblüte einhandeln. Dagegen kannst Du Karpfen einsetzen, die das Wasser trüben. Das kann aber wieder O2 Mangel wegen geringer Photosynthese zur Folge haben...

Es gibt halt leider ziemlich viele Schräubchen, an denen man in so einem Gewässer drehen kann.

Die natürliche Sukzession kannst Du aber nicht stoppen, nur Gegenmaßnahmen ergreifen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*



smithie schrieb:


> Ich sehe das wie daci.
> 
> Die Bakterien bräuchten schon 8 Grad oder mehr Wassertemperatur, damit sie arbeiten.
> 
> ...



Das es sich um einen Verlandungsprozess handelt sehe ich auch so, aber ansonsten kann ich deine Ausführungen nicht nachvollziehen.

Algenblüte durch Lufteintrag- Algenblüte wäre ein explosionsartiges Wachstum auf Grund von Nährstoffreichtum und sich erhöhenden Wassertemperaturen.

Das wird man aber so lange der Bach noch fließt nicht erleben und mit dem Lufteinblasen hängt es auch nicht zusammen.

Karpfen einsetzen um das Wasser zu trüben? Damit würde kurzfristig noch mehr Nährstoff aufgewühlt, aber Karpfen haben in diesem Gumpen eines Baches nichts zu suchen und würden sich auch nicht wohl fühlen.


----------



## smithie (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*



Testudo schrieb:


> Algenblüte durch Lufteintrag- Algenblüte wäre ein explosionsartiges Wachstum auf Grund von Nährstoffreichtum und sich erhöhenden Wassertemperaturen.


Wenn Du den Schlammabbau im Sommer aktiv förderst durch Belüftung des Schlamms, förderst Du die Nährstofffreisetzung = Nährungsgrundlage der Algen.



Testudo schrieb:


> Karpfen einsetzen um das Wasser zu trüben? Damit würde kurzfristig noch mehr Nährstoff aufgewühlt, aber Karpfen haben in diesem Gumpen eines Baches nichts zu suchen und würden sich auch nicht wohl fühlen.


Das war auch keine Empfehlung. 
Was ich mit den verschiedenen Punkten sagen wollte stand im nächsten Satz:


> Es gibt halt leider ziemlich viele Schräubchen, an denen man in so einem Gewässer drehen kann.


----------



## Grundelgott (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Kennste keinen von der freiwilligen Feuerwehr? Kleine Spritzübung der Jugendgruppe veranstalten und ratzfatz ist der Teich wieder tief und der Schlamm das Problem von jemand anderem. Die Goldgräber im Amazonasgebiet graben so gewaltige Löcher. Musst ja nicht gleich wie die Quecksilber hinterherkippen...


----------



## Deep Down (27. Februar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*



daci7 schrieb:


> Und dazu kommt noch, dass mangelnder Sauerstoff nicht DIE Ursache für deinen Schlamm sein muss. Ehrlich gesagt halte ich das sogar für wenig wahrscheinlich. Stehende Gewässer sind nunmal per Definition Nährstofffallen - wenn man keine Nährstoffe entnimmt, dann bleiben die eben im Gewässer.
> Besonders schnell und schlimm ist das bei solchen Kleinstgewässern mit viel Blatteintrag.
> Übrigens würde dein Schlamm sich durch aerobe Zersetzung nicht in Luft auslösen.



Der junge Padawan glaubt ja nicht, dass sein Vorhaben überhaupt erst durch eine mechanische Schlammentfernung sinnvoll wird.

Statt der Macht zu folgen, schwingt er nun lediglich das Laserschwert durch die Luft und erfreut sich am Zischen und Brummen im und am Teich!

Sorry, ich kann diese komischen Aktionen nicht mehr ernst nehmen


----------



## oberfranke (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Der junge Padawan glaubt ja nicht, dass sein Vorhaben überhaupt erst durch eine mechanische Schlammentfernung sinnvoll wird.
> 
> Statt der Macht zu folgen, schwingt er nun lediglich das Laserschwert durch die Luft und erfreut sich am Zischen und Brummen im und am Teich!
> 
> Sorry, ich kann diese komischen Aktionen nicht mehr ernst nehmen



Danke, du sprichst mir aus der Seele.
Das einzige was zielführend ist, ist den Schlamm mechanisch zu entfernen. Also Schaufel oder Bagger- Ausspülen gibt nur Ärger mit dem Nachbarn. 
und ja, ich glaube nicht, dass man mit nen Bagger nicht hinkommt.
Zumal man lt Threadersteller mit nen Traktor in Größe eines Minibaggers hinkommt.
Also warum fährt man dann nicht mit nen Minibagger hin und baggert den Tümpel endlich raus? Wenn man so ein Projekt angeht und vorwärtskommen will, dann muss man halt mal ein bißerl Geld in die Hand nehmen und Nägel mit Köpfen machen. 
Erfolgreich hat man den ganzen Winter bis auf die Blubberblasenaktion tatenlos verstreichen lassen. 
Jetzt wo die Frösche und Lurche sich wieder auf Wanderschaft machen, wird man wieder aktiv und bettelt damit das irgend ein selbsternannter Naturfutzi vorbeikommt und Anzeige erstattet, damit Frosch, Lurch und Libelle geschützt werden. Sorry und nix für ungut das ist völlig unverständlich.


----------



## Syntac (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*



Grundelgott schrieb:


> Kennste keinen von der freiwilligen Feuerwehr? Kleine Spritzübung der Jugendgruppe veranstalten und ratzfatz ist der Teich wieder tief und der Schlamm das Problem von jemand anderem. Die Goldgräber im Amazonasgebiet graben so gewaltige Löcher. Musst ja nicht gleich wie die Quecksilber hinterherkippen...



Was ist denn das bitte für eine sheixxe?!!?
Solche Tips kannst Du mal getrost stecken lassen. 
Genau mit solchen Oberliegern habe / hatte ich das Vergnügen. Das ist ganz toll, wenn man selber mehrere tausend Euro für die Sanierung in die Hand nimmt, und so ein Vollpfosten macht eine von Dir empfohlene Aktion. 
Zudem dann der Bach erstmal für längere Zeit richtig platt ist. 

Ich lass gerne 5 gerade sein, aber da hört der Spaß für mich definitiv auf. 
Das beim Ablassen eines Teiches fast nicht verhindert werden kann, dass eine geringe (!) Menge an Substrat ausgespült wird, ist verständlich. Aber bewusst die Teiche raus spritzen ist mal unter aller S.au!
Zudem stehen da Bußgelder im 5 stelligen Bereich drauf, und das bei Vorsatz wie von dir empfohlen zu Recht!


----------



## Grundelgott (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

war ein rein technischer Lösungsansatz, nicht zum gedankenlos umsetzen gedacht  Aber war ja sonnenklar dass da jemand drauf anspringt.
Evtl. die Amazonasmethode in Kombination mit der vom TE erwähnten Schmutzwasserpumpe verwenden und den Schmodder in den Wald/Weide (ja natürlich vorher um Erlaubnis fragen) schießen? Der Druckschlauch sollte den Schlamm ja genug verdünnen, man müsste nur Pausen einlegen damit die Pumpe nachkommt.
Rein theoretische Überlegungen, ich habe bisher weder mit Teichbewirtschaftung oder Feuerwehr, noch mit Edelmetalltagebau zu tun gehabt.
Alternativ (und 100000% ernstgemeint): eine größere Anzahl sogenannter Polenböller aneinanderkleben....


----------



## Syntac (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*



Grundelgott schrieb:


> war ein rein technischer Lösungsansatz, nicht zum gedankenlos umsetzen gedacht



Also eine "Lösung", die aber nicht angewendet werden soll?

Das nenn ich mal hilfreich! :m



Grundelgott schrieb:


> ich habe bisher weder mit  Teichbewirtschaftung oder Feuerwehr, noch mit Edelmetalltagebau zu tun  gehabt.



irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, dass das auch ganz gut so ist. 


On Topic: wie schon von Anderen geschrieben, das Geplänkel bringt meiner Meinung nach nix. 
Bagger ran und gut ist.


----------



## Deep Down (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

@Grundelgott
Der Thread ist ja schon etwas länger! Daher der Hinweis: Diese Art der Entschlammung, also Entsorgung übern Bachlauf und/oder Wald/Wiese wurde schon besprochen und als nicht zulässig bzw. verboten erkannt.


----------



## gambinho (28. Februar 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Cool, mit dem Wasser drin kann ich auch endlich mal die Ausmaße erkennen. 
Das fand ich irgendwie schwer ohne. Schön groß der Teich


----------



## greenRiver (22. März 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Wäre schön wenn du weiter berichten würdest auch trotz der negativen Stimmen


----------



## Owerschur_Sheep (23. März 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Ich persönlich gehöre auch der maschinellen Großkampf riege an. Allerdings würde ich ihn einfach machen lassen. Es ist sein Projekt. Es geht nicht immer drum möglichst schnell ans Ziel zu kommen. Auch wenn er es alles mit der Hand ausgraben will lasst ihn. 
 Früher wurden öfters Keller für Wohnhäuser von Hand ausgegraben das würde heute keinem mehr einfallen aber es wäre günstiger. Vielleicht könnten sich dann mehr ein Keller leisten.....  

 Der Teich ist innerhalb von Jahren so verkommen gebt ihm doch einfach ein wenig Zeit ihn wieder hin zu bekommen. 

 Wenn er merkt das es nicht mit dem Sauerstoffeintrag klappt wird es sich was anderes überlegen. 

 Ich persönlich würde mir einen Miniraupendumper mit Schaufel zulegen. Gibt es ab 2000 Euros. Kommt überall hin. Ich denke das wäre vom Preis Leistungs verhältniss das vernünftigste.

 Aber dennoch wünsche ich viel Erfolg. Hatte auch mal so ein Projekt in Aussicht. Ist aber an dem Verpächter gescheitert. Jetzt verkommt es halt. Schade drum.


----------



## ZX Biker (25. März 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Keine Sorge, ich berichte stets weiter wenn es nennenswerte Fortschritte gibt.
Ich habe aktuell ein paar Ideen, sobald es etwas konkretes gibt wird wieder berichtet. Ich hoffe eine der Ideen geht auf. Das Projekt bleibt sicherlich nicht liegen [emoji6]

Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (25. März 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*



ZX Biker schrieb:


> ... Ich habe aktuell ein paar Ideen ... Ich hoffe eine der Ideen geht auf ...



Mach bloß keinen Scheixx
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fs4LdEVE3M


----------



## ZX Biker (25. März 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Vielleicht hätte ich erwähnen sollen wie wir den letzten Teich gebaut haben [emoji16]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZX Biker (26. März 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Ein kleines Update noch. 

Ich habe einen Riesen Laichballen im Teich. Da momentan Krötenwanderung ist vermute ich, dass es Kröten und keine Frösche sind. 

Zusätzlich zum Laich waren auch noch ca 15 Tiere dort die ich vermutlich gerade beim ablaichen gestört habe. 

Bin gespannt was daraus wird.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZX Biker (26. März 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*



ZX Biker schrieb:


> Ein kleines Update noch.
> 
> Ich habe einen Riesen Laichballen im Teich. Da momentan Krötenwanderung ist vermute ich, dass es Kröten und keine Frösche sind.
> 
> ...








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZX Biker (2. April 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Guten Morgen,

Der Laich ist sogar noch etwas mehr geworden. Eine leichte Kaulquappen Form ist bereits zu erkennen. Frösche hüpfen auch reichlich im und am Teich herum. Sind definitiv Grasfrösche. 
Die Hunde sind hin und weg von den kleinen Hüpfern [emoji16]

Ich habe beim Bacheinlauf gestern einmal die Sandbank weggeschaufelt. Sieht dort nun deutlich besser aus. 

Wasserpflanzen haben sich auch schon eingefunden. Mehrere Sorten, die ich aber teilweise nicht zuordnen kann. Dotterblumen kann ich erkennen. Die erste gelbe Blüte ist sogar schon da. 
Das zweite dürfte Kalmus sein, da bin ich mit aber nicht sicher. 
Ein paar Tage noch arbeiten, dann habe ich zusätzlich zu den Feiertagen noch eine Woche Urlaub. Da werde ich etwas mehr Zeit und Arbeit in den Teich stecken können. 
Ich berichte dann wieder vom Erfolg meiner Maßnahmen. 
Ich hoffe meine Pläne gehen auf. 








Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## bombe20 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

da geht die natürliche renaturierung wohl doch schneller, als dein arbeitsfortschritt. ich wünsche dir ein schönes gequake bei lagerfeuer, würstchen und bier.


----------



## ZX Biker (21. April 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Um das hier nicht unter gehen zu lassen. 

Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich es mit einer Pumpe versucht. Scheinbar war die Pumpe nicht in Ordnung. Ist sogar wenn sie Wasser gesaugt hat aus gegangen. Einen Versuch war es wert. Vielleicht mit einer anderen Pumpe nochmal. 

Nun ist es leider so, dass ich beruflich sehr eingespannt bin. Der Teich wird sicher nicht vergessen, steht aber erstmal weiter hinten in meiner Liste an. Leider. 
Das wichtigste ist es aktuell das Wehr dich zu bekommen. Aber da hilft nur großräumig ausheben und neu befüllen und Wehr herum. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## banzinator (29. Juni 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

2 Monate sind vergangen.
Gibt es was neues? #c


----------



## ZX Biker (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Leider nicht viel. Der Teich ist nun aufgrund des trockenen Wetters Anfang des Monats wieder zu einem Schlammloch geworden. 

Allerdings ist er in meiner Prioritätenliste etwas nach hinten gerutscht. Neuer Job und ein privater Vorfall sind dazwischen gekommen. 
Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Naja, vielleicht im nächsten Leben ... irgendwas ist ja immer.


----------



## Deep Down (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Es galt im Herbst: Wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann?


----------



## ZX Biker (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

So war der Plan und ich wäre gerne dabei geblieben. Leider war die Insolvenz meines Arbeitgebers nicht mit eingeplant. Nun ein neuer Job, bei dem ich viel unterwegs bin.
Ich weiß, der Plan war anders, aber manchmal kommt eben das Leben dazwischen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JottU (1. Juli 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Wies Leben halt so spielt, da kann man nix zu.
Aber kommen sicher auch wieder andere Zeiten, wos dann wieder besser passt.
Wünsch dir das auf jeden Fall, und auch dass du dein Projekt dann erfolgreich beendest.


----------



## cafechaos0 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*



ZX Biker schrieb:


> So war der Plan und ich wäre gerne dabei geblieben. Leider war die Insolvenz meines Arbeitgebers nicht mit eingeplant. Nun ein neuer Job, bei dem ich viel unterwegs bin.
> Ich weiß, der Plan war anders, aber manchmal kommt eben das Leben dazwischen.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Moinsen.
Gibt es schon was Neues?
LG. Klaus.


----------



## ZX Biker (14. September 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Nein, nichts neues. Der Teich ist eher eine große Pfütze aktuell. Da das Wehr nicht dicht ist bleibt der viele Regen nicht im Teich stehen. 
Es sind aber dafür viele Pflanzen dieses Jahr an Teich finden. Ich werde Anfang nächster Woche wieder dort sein und mal ein Foto reinstellen. 

Ich hoffe, dass es beruflich bald wieder anders aussieht. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZX Biker (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Anbei mal ein paar Fotos. 

Aufgrund der starken Regenfälle in der Nacht vorher steht der Teich fast voll bis oben hin. Obwohl das Wehr zu ist läuft aber Wasser ohne Ende dran vorbei. 
Vorne wächst hauptsächlich Gras, hinter sind es einige Wasserpflanzen. Unter Wasser macht sich stellenweise Wasserpest breit.


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Ist jedenfalls ein schönes Amphibienbiotop geworden, auch die eine oder andere Libellenart wird sich dort wohlfühlen.

Jürgen


----------



## Deep Down (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ist jedenfalls ein schönes Amphibienbiotop geworden, auch die eine oder andere Libellenart wird sich dort wohlfühlen.
> 
> Jürgen



Ja, kann man so lassen!


----------



## Patrick333 (16. März 2018)

*AW: Teich wieder aufleben lassen*

Gibts Neuigkeiten? Bin gespannt. :vik:


----------

